# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  جواب شبهة حول ابن عمر وفحصه الجارية.. وتأصيل ضروري للمشتغلين بالرد على الشبهات

## أبو الفداء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده، 
أما بعد، فقد راسلني أخ فاضل حبيب برسالة يقول فيها:
كثر الجدل جدّاً حول فعل الصحابي الجليل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه.....وهاك نصّ السؤال: 
عن ابن عمر أنه كان إذا اشترى جارية كشف عن ساقها ووضع يده بين ثدييها وعلى عجزها وكأنه كان يضعها عليها من وراء الثياب الراوي: نافع مولى ابن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/201
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 
والسؤال هو ما معنى كشف عن ساقها ووضع يده بين ثدييها وعلى عجزها وكأنه كان يضعها عليها من وراء الثياب
وهل هذا يجوز اصلا
انتهى بحروفه.
وفي الحقيقة استشكلت فعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه في أمةٍ لم تصبح بعد تحت ملكه ليتصرّف فيها على هذا النحو...كما أن ظاهر الرواية يدل على فعله ذلك أمام الناس
فأرجو أن تجيب عن ذلك خصوصا أن الشبهة كشبهة لها تواجد كبير في المنتديات....ولم أجد رداً يشفي الغليل
وجزاك الله خيرا"
انتهى نص الرسالة.
--------------
فأقول وبالله التوفيق
دعني أولا أمهد للجواب عن تلك الشبهة بتمهيد مهم للمشتغلين بالرد على الشبهات بصفة عامة، يتعلق بتشخيص مصدر الشبهة وأصلها العقلي. فإن طالب العلم كالطبيب، يعنيه وصف الداء قبل وصف الدواء.. ورب أدواء شتى يكون علاجها في دواء واحد جامع، يهتدي إليه الطبيب إن أحسن التصور والتأمل والتشخيص من قبل أن ينطلق إلى وضع الدواء. 
فلعلك تلمس أن كثيرا من الإخوة المشتغلين بالرد على الشبهات في المنتديات ينقصهم الكثير من العلم ومن التأصيل الشرعي الصحيح، فتراهم يسارعون - على سبيل المثال - إلى تضعيف أحاديث لم يسبق من أحد من أئمة الحديث المتقدمين أن تكلم فيها لا سندا ولا متنا، فتراه يدخل على موقع الشيخ علوي السقاف حفظه الله (الدرر السنية) فيبحث عن الحديث الذي أثيرت حوله الشبهة، فما أن تقع يده على واحد من المحدثين يضعف تلك الرواية بعينها، حتى يطير بذلك إلى صاحب الشبهة يقول له : الحديث ضعيف ولا يحتج به، ثم يمضي قرير العين منتفخ الأوداج يحسب أنه قد أتى بنيان الشبهة من القواعد، وما يدري المسكين أن ضعف رواية من روايات الحديث لا يعني بالضرورة ضعف سائر الروايات أو الطرق لنفس الحديث، ولا يدري أن الأصل في خلاف المحدثين تقديم أحكام الأقدمين منهم عند الخلاف وعند فقد القرائن الأخرى المرجحة لأحد القولين، ولا يدري أن من لوازم تضعيفه الحديث وجعله ذلك التضعيف ردا على صاحب الشبهة (التي لا تكون بطبيعة الحال إلا تشنيعا على المتن) = القدح في سائر من صححه من أهل العلم عبر قرون الأمة، إذ كأنه يتهمهم جميعا بالغفلة - على أقل تقدير - عما في المتن من تلك الفظائع المزعومة التي حملت صاحب الشبهة على التشنيع عليه.. بل لا يدري هذا المسكين أنه حتى مع الحكم بضعف سائر ما في باب من الأبواب من الروايات، فإن ذلك لا يلزم منه سقوط الاحتجاج بالمعنى المنقول في تلك الروايات هكذا جملة واحدة، فضلا عن بطلانه أو فساده! فهل يرام دفع تشنيع المجرمين على متن الحديث بمجرد إسقاط سنده؟؟ وهل كل حديث ضعيف في بعض طرقه أو حتى في مجموعها يصح أن يُسلك فيه هذا المسلك؟؟ 
لقد كان دأب الراسخين في العلم في أمتنا أنهم لا يقفون على رواية من الروايات تلقاها بعض الأئمة بالقبول أو احتج بها بعضهم، ولم يكن فيها علة قادحة كاتهام بالكذب أو نحوه، إلا جهدوا جهدهم في دفع ما يظهر لهم من الإشكال فيها على افتراض صحة الرواية، حتى مع كونهم يرون ضعفها، ما لم يكن معناها منكرا شاذا يعارض نصا قطعيا أو إجماعا أو معلوما من الدين بالضرورة.. فهذا أصل عزيز يغفل عنه أكثر المشتغلين بالرد على الشبهات لحداثة أسنانهم وقلة حظهم من العلم ومن مطالعة تآليف الأئمة، والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
وليست هذه العلة وحدها ما يعتور الأكثرين من إخواننا في ذلك، ولكنك ترى فيهم كذلك - إلا ما رحم ربك - تأثرا ذميما بالأصول التشريعية والفكرية والثقافية العامة التي ينطلق منها أصحاب الشبهات من النصارى والملاحدة في زماننا هذا!.. فمع أن كل مبتدئ في طلب العلم يعلم أن الله تعالى قد شرع لولاة الأمر في بلاد المسلمين جهاد الطلب لإزالة طواغيت الكفر ووضع عدالة الإسلام في مكان جور الأديان في بلاد الكفار رحمة بهم - وهو مقصد إضافي زائد على مقصد الدعوة إلى دين الله وإدخال عامة الكفار فيه ولكن كثيرا من الناس لا يميزون بين المقصدين نظرا لكونهما وسيلتين لغاية واحدة - إلا أنك ترى من الإخوة - ومنهم طلبة علم بكل أسف - من يرد على شبهة "نشر الإسلام بالسيف" بأن يزعم - هكذا بمنتهى السهولة - أن الإسلام لم يفرض الجهاد إلا صدّا للعدوان ولصولة الصائلين وصيانة لبيضة الإسلام في الأمة! فلماذا يتهيب هذا المسكين من أن يشرح وبكل وضوح وبكل ثقة ورسوخ قدم الحكمة الربانية الكبرى من فرض شريعة الغزو في سبيل الله ووضع شريعة الرب في مكان شرائع الكفار، ومن خروج السرايا والبعثات من زمان الخلفاء الراشدين وإلى آخر عصور الدولة العثمانية للغزو والفتح وتوسعة بلاد المسلمين، ثم فرض الجزية على كل من أبى من أهل الكتاب الدخول في الدين الحق من بعد ما قامت عليه حجته، يعطونها عن يد وهم صاغرون؟ السبب أن هذا الداعية متأثر - تأثرا خفيا - بفكر فلسفي غربي نصراني-علماني الأصل، صار يُبث في زماننا هذا في قلوب الناس في كل مكان - بما في ذلك بلاد المسلمين - فكر مفاده أن القتال والحرب من حيث المبدأ فساد وجريمة أخلاقية كبرى أيا ما كان مبررها، وأن التعايش السلمي المطلق والمحبة "الإنسانية" المطلقة مع حرية الفكر والتعبير المطلقة في إطار ما يجعلونه هم من "حقوق الإنسان" = فريضة هذا الزمان وواجب هذا الوقت الذي نحن فيه، بل وأن مطلق القتل نفسه (قتل النفس) عمل لا أخلاقي مذموم!! وكثيرا ما تجد الداعية أو طالب العلم يجزم بكل قوة بأنه متفطن لتلك الأشياء وأنه غير متأثر بها، ولكن عندما تتأمل في تخريجاته وتأويلاته واختياراته واجتهاداته الحديثية وردوده ومواقفه في كثير من القضايا وعلى كثير من الشبهات، ترى فيه من هذا ما لا تراه عيناه! 
فلما أُشربت قلوب بعض إخواننا بتلك الأصول الفكرية الثقافية المختلطة ما بين الفلسفة النصرانية والعلمانية وبعض فلسفات الشرق الوثنية، وتربوا عليها في مجتمعاتهم المسلمية المعاصرة من حيث لا يشعرون، حيث كثر حصار المفكرين والكتاب من تلك الملل لآذان وأسماع الناس في كل مكان، وكثر نشاط أذنابهم ممن يلفون لفهم في بلادنا، وهم من جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا في الإعلام ليل نهار، وقل اطلاع الإخوة على كتب السنة ومؤلفات الأئمة المتقدمين، صار الواحد من إخواننا يتهيب من تقرير كثير من الحق، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وصار ينبغي علينا - بلسان حال الواحد من هؤلاء المفتونين - ألا نقدم الإسلام للناس إلا على وفق هذه المبادئ والكليات الكبرى عند هؤلاء، حتى لا يقال إننا متخلفون أو إرهابيون أو نعيش في قرن غير هذا القرن! بل إنك تراه يأتي أحيانا على بعض تفاسير الأئمة المتقدمين عند آيات القتال فيتحرج منها ولعله يخفي بعضها عندما يجادله المجادلون في تلك الآيات، بدعوى أنها قد تفتن الكفار في هذا الزمان، لا سيما أهل الغرب!! ولا شك في أن ليس كل ما يعلم يقال، وأن من فقه الدعوة صيانة حدثاء العهد بالإسلام مما قد لا تستوعبه أفهامهم ولا يلزمهم تعلمه، ولكن تأخير بعض المعارف عن المسلمين الجدد لحين رسوخ أقدامهم في الدين شيء، وتعليمهم كلاما باطلا يخالف تلك المعارف الموروثة في ديننا أصلا شيء آخر!! 
فما أقول لهؤلاء إلا كما قال الله تعالى في أولئك الذين تذرعوا بالخوف على أنفسهم من الفتنة يريدون التخلف عن القتال: ((وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَقُولُ ائْذَن لِّي وَلاَ تَفْتِنِّي أَلاَ فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُواْ وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ  )) [التوبة : 49]
فليكن خطابنا متجردا، بالحجة والدليل العقلي والنقلي الدامغ، وليكن عميقا، يأتي بنيان الباطل من القواعد، فإما هذا وإما أن نشوه ديننا ليكون كما يرتضون، كما طلبت قريش من النبي عليه السلام أن يسمح للناس بأن يعتنقوا كلتا الملتين جميعا، فيتعبدوا بدين محمد يوما وبدين قريش يوما! فهذه دعوى نعرفها من قديم، يراد لنا أن نقطع الرباط بيننا وبين تراثنا، ونهيم على وجوهنا مع دعاة التغريب في نعيقهم "بتجديد الخطاب الديني" وبالتفسير العصري للنصوص، وهي دعوى يراها طلاب العلم والدعاة ولكن قليل منهم من يتفطن إلى عمقها وإلى مبلغ ما حققته بالفعل في ساحات الدعوة حتى في خطاب إخواننا المشتغلين بالرد على الشبهات، والله المستعان!! 
وليعلم الخلق جميعا أننا ليس عندنا - معاشر المسلمين - ما نخفيه أو نخجل منه في تلك الشريعة الكاملة الشاملة التي جاءت بخطاب موجه لسائر بني آدم في كل زمان ومكان!! فإن قالوا لنا إننا في هذا الزمان نرى هذه الأشياء من الوحشية والبربية، قلنا لهم أنتم إذن جهال في زمان الجهل، قد غلبت عليكم فلسفات قوم ضُلّال لا يهتدون بهدي الحكمة السماوية ولا يتبعون إلا ظنا لا يغني من الحق شيئا!! فمن الذي له أن يحكم بصحة عمل من الأعمال أخلاقيا أو بضد ذلك؟؟ من الذي له أن يقرر هل قتل فلان أو الخروج لقتال الطائفة الفلانية من بني آدم = ظلم لا يصح، أو عدل لا يصح سواه؟ من الذي قال إنه يلزمنا الآن معاشر المسلمين أن نعيد النظر في تراث أمتنا العلمي وفي فهمنا لنصوص كتابنا حتى تتوافق مع فكر كانط أو ماركس أو هذا أو ذلكم من فلاسفة القوم المعظمين عندهم الذين شكلوا لهم تلك الثوابت الكلية في ثقافتهم، التي بها يزنون ويميزون الحق من الباطل، ويحكمون على خلق بأنه قويم والآخر بأنه دون ذلك؟؟؟
هذه قضية كلية كبرى في غاية الخطورة ينبغي أن يتنبه إليها شباب الدعاة حتى لا يُفسدوا من حيث يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا، فيكونوا كالذي أراد أن يبني قصرا فهدم مصرا!! 
نقول للجهال والمجرمين صناع الشبهات: إن كنتم ترون هذا وذاك من شرائع الإسلام ظلما أو وحشية أو كذا أو كذا، فإنما ذلك لجهلكم ولفساد أصولكم الكلية التي استقيتموها من فلان وفلان من فلاسفتكم.. فلا نقبل بأن تجعلوا هذه الفلسفات حكما على ما ندعي نحن أنه الحق المنزل من رب العالمين!!
*وعند التأمل فإنك تجد جميع الشبهات على الإسلام تختصر في صنفين:*
*فإما أن تراها في صورة أكاذيب يطلقها النصارى - بصفة خاصة - على نصوص الإسلام يريدون بها إيهام جهال المسلمين بأن دينهم فيه ما يصحح دين النصارى (!!!!) أو بأن نصوص المسلمين تتناقض وأنه قد وقع فيها التحريف، فيكون في دعاواهم تلك من التحريف والبتر والعبث بالنصوص والنقل عن الزنادقة والمبتدعة ما يعلمه القاصي والداني، وإما أن تراها في صورة اتهامات أخلاقية سفيهة لشرائع الإسلام ولأفعال النبي العدنان عليه صلوات ربي وسلامه، وكأن أصول القوم الفلسفية التي صاروا يأخذون منها مرجعيتهم الأخلاقية المريضة في هذا الزمان = ملزمة لنا ولسائر البشر، ويتوجب علينا الرجوع إليها كما يرجعون لاستخراج الحكم الأخلاقي على شرائع سائر الملل، بما فيها ما ندعي نحن أنه الحق المنزل من ربهم الذي خلقهم جل وعلا!!!*
فأمسك بنواجذك على هذين الأصلين الكليين، فإنهما أصل سائر الشبهات في زماننا ولا تكاد تخرج عنهما شبهة واحدة.  
نقول لهم نعم يا هؤلاء، ما تجدون في نصوصنا هو كما تجدونه.. وهو الحق المنزل من لدن حكيم خبير وان كرهتم! نعم شُرع لنا أن نفعل كذا وكذا بنسائنا، وشرع لنا أن نتخذ من نساء الكفار سراري وإماء عند غزو بلادهم، ونعم شرع الله لنا أن نبيعهن ونبتاعهن كالسلعة تباع وتشترى، فما أسوأه من مسلك معوج أن ترى الداعي إلى الله يتذرع ويتلمس مخرجا من الشبهة في بيان كيف أن الشريعة قد حببت وندبت إلى عتق الرقاب، حتى يرضى عنا الكفار في ثقافاتهم العلمانية العفنة هذه، ويثقل ديننا في ميزانهم الفاسد (وهيهات)!! ترى من إخواننا من يتخذ تلك الطريقة الذميمة مسلكا بالغا إلى حد أن يدعي بعضهم - سامحه الله - أن الإسلام قد جاء بتحرير العبيد وأنه قصد إلى القضاء على الرق في العالم بصورة تدريجية!! فالحاصل أن صاحب هذه الدعوى يوافق الكفار في الحقيقة على نظرتهم بإزاء الرق وملك اليمين من حيث الجملة، فإذا ما جوبه بالشبهة لم يجد لنفسه مخرجا منها إلا القول بأن الإسلام قصد إلى القضاء على الرق ومحوه من العالم ولو بعد حين! 
سل الآن أي عامي من عوام المسلمين عن موقف الإسلام من الرق ستجده لا يجيب إلا بهذا الجواب الفاسد، يقول الإسلام ألغى الرق تدريجيا.. بل ولعله يقول بكل ثقة: الإسلام حرر العبيد والأرقاء كما لم تفعل شريعة من الشرائع! فأنا أسأل صاحب هذه الدعوى: لو قدر الله لولي أمر مسلم في بلد من بلاد المسلمين أن يخرج في جهاد الطلب ليغزو بلدا من بلاد الكفار كما كان دأب ملوك وولاة المسلمين إلى عهد قريب جدا من تاريخ أمتنا المجيدة، ثم أخذ ذلك الحاكم من نساء ذلك البلد إماءً وموالي وأسهمهم على المجاهدين فصاروا رقيقا عندهم، وصار أبناؤهم عبيدا عند المسلمين، كما كان معمولا به في بلاد المسلمين حتى القرن الماضي، فهل تفتي أنت بحرمة ذلك أو بعدم مشروعيته بالنظر إلى كونه الآن يخرق اتفاقيات الأمم المتحدة، ويخالف ما جعلته أنت مقصدا من مقاصد التشريع في شأن الرق والرقيق؟؟؟ وهل كان النبي عليه السلام يوافق السائد في زمانه مضطرا فيمتنع عن تحريم أخذ السبايا والرقيق في الحرب، ولا يشير إلى كراهة الرق ولو من بعيد، ليس هذا فحسب، بل ويذهب إلى التشريع الدقيق المفصل في أحوالهم وبيعهم وشرائهم ومكاتبتهم ومعاملتهم وأنكحة الإماء منهم وأولادهن وعورتهن.. الخ، كل هذا مع علمه بأن الإمساك بالرقيق وتملك رقابهم ظلم وجور، لأنه لا يمكنه - وتأمل - أن يمنعه لغلبته على بلاد العالم في زمان التشريع؟؟ أي طعن في شريعة رب العالمين أبشع من هذا؟؟
فانظر - بارك الله فيك - في ردود الأكثرين من أصحاب الجواب عن شبهة الرق والرقيق وملك اليمين في الإسلام بم يجيبون، لن تجده إلا يدور في تلك الدائرة! مع أنهم يخرجون من كتب أهل الكتاب في كثير من الأحيان وفي سياق الرد على الشبهة نصوصا فيها الرق وأخذ السراري والإماء وملك اليمين! فهل نفهم من هذا أن تلك الأزمنة الغابرة كلها كانت أزمنة ظلم وجور في الحروب، وكان الأنبياء والمرسلون كلهم مضطرين - كذلك - إلى القبول بذلك الظلم والجور بل والتورط فيه حتى تراهم يأخذ الواحد منهم ثلاثمئة أمة يواقع منهن مئة في ليلة واحدة؟؟؟ أين عقول هؤلاء، وكيف يغفلون عن لازم الزعم بأن الإسلام جاء بتحرير العبيد والرقيق؟؟ نعم من فضل الله ورحمته أن جعل من الكفارات ومن المندوبات عظيمة الأجر = العتق وفك الرقاب، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن القضاء على طبقة الرقيق في المجتمع المسلم كان غاية من غايات الإسلام أو مقصدا من مقاصدة الكلية! وإنما يعني أن الشارع الحكيم أراد - فضلا منه ورحمة - التخفيف على الصالحين من المنتمين إلى تلك الطبقة في المجتمع المسلم، وحسين أحوالهم ورفع درجتهم بالعتق والمكاتبة ((فكاتبوهم إن علمتم فيهم خيرا)) إلى طبقة أعلى. فإن الرقيق وأسواق بيعهم كانت منتشرة في بلادنا إلى عهد قريب للغاية كما يجد ذلك من يطالع كتب التاريخ، حتى أعتق آخر مملوك في بلاد المسلمين بضغط من الدول الاستعمارية وباتفقاية مع الملكة فيكتوريا!! ولولا هذا لظل في بلاد المسلمين ملك يمين ورقيق إلى يوم الناس هذا، ولرأى هؤلاء الجهال من الكفار، والمفتونون بهم ممن تولى كبر تلك الردود الواهنة على هذه الشبهة، كيف هي شريعة رب العالمين في معاملة تلك الفئة المهمة في مجتمع المسلمين، وكيف رأى المجتمع المسلم - مع وجود تلك الطبقة فيه - قرونا من السلام الاجتماعي لا يحلم بمثلها سفهاء الإلحاد أصحاب حقوق الإنسان في هذا الزمان!!
الإسلام لم يأت بتحرير العبيد، ولا جاء بمنع الرق، لا تدريجيا ولا غير ذلك.. وإنما ضيق الإسلام سبب العبودية والرق وقصره على الاسترقاق في الحروب، ثم شرع أحكم الشرائع وأعدلها في بيعهم وشرائهم وإهدائهم ومعاملتهم كفئة مستقرة في مجتمع المسلمين لها ما لها وعليها ما عليها.. وهكذا كانت عبر القرون إلى أن وهنت أمة الإسلام وظهر عليها أعداؤها، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!
ولا بأس بأن يقال كما يقول بعض إخواننا إن تلك الشرائع تفيد في إصلاح أحوال النسوة اللاتي قتل أزواجهن في الحرب وملئت قلوبهن غلا على المسلمين.. وتفيد في حفظ استقرار المجتمع الجديد الذي غزاه المسلمون.. فإن من العلاج ما لا مفر من احتمال مرارته، ومن العلاج الكيّ! فمن الرحمة ببعض الناس قهرهم وإذلالهم حتى يكون كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغيره من الأئمة: يسحبون إلى الجنة في السلاسل!! من آمن منهم فقد أراد الله له خيرا، ومن مات على كفره مصرا عليه فقد انتقل من ذلة إلى ذلة أشد وأخزى، نسأل الله السلامة.. فقولهم هذا في الحكمة من سبي نساء الكفار صحيح ولكنه اجتهاد من بعض الإخوة في استخراج الحكم التشريعية من تقرير الرق وجعل الرقيق طبقة من طبقات المجتمع لها أحكامها وضوابط التعامل معها، وليست الحكمة من هذا التشريع مقصورة على هذا.. فإن التسرية والتوسعة على المجاهدين بامتلاك تلك الأبضاع غاية معتبرة كذلك، ومجرد الابتلاء بالرق حكمة.. فمن الابتلاء ما يكون عقوبة، ومنه ما يكون كفارة، ومنه ما يكون رفعة للدرجات عند الله جل وعلا.. وكم من عبد أشعث مدفوع بالأبواب لا يعبأ به أحد من الناس، لو أقسم على الله لأبره! كلنا في هذه الدنيا عبيد نعلق في أعناقنا ما ندين به من واجبات تلزمنا تجاه غيرنا من الناس فضلا عمن نتخذه إلها له منتهى الطاعة والخضوع.. كل الناس عبيد مقيدون بقيود أحوالهم والتزاماتهم الأخلاقية إزاء تلك الأحوال في هذه الحياة الدنيا، مهما زعموا أنهم أحرار! 
فلا يلزمنا أن نقبل دعواهم أن الإنسان يولد حرا ويجب أن يُكفل له هذا الحق عند مولده! صحيح أن الأصل في ابن آدم ألا يكون مملوكا لأحد من الناس، ولكن ليس كل الناس يولدون على السواء فيما جعلهم الله فيه من الأحوال! فمن الناس من يولد غنيا مرفها ومنهم من يولد فقيرا معدما! ومن الناس من يأتي إلى الحياة أميرا ومنهم من يأتي إلى الدنيا أسيرا! ((وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلاَئِفَ الأَرْضِ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَكُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ سَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ)) [الأنعام : 165] فليس المالك بأسعد حظا من المملوك في هذه الدنيا إن كان على شقاوة من أمره! وليس الغني بأسعد حظا من الفقير إن كان على ضلالة ينفق ماله فيما فيه هلكته يوم القيامة!! فإنما الدنيا دار امتحان وبلاء لسائر بني آدم، أعلاهم وأدناهم في ذلك سواء! فهذا الذي يدعي أن الناس من حقهم ألا يولدوا جميعا إلا أحرارا متساوين في ذلك، فليجعل كذلك من حقهم ألا يولدوا إلا أغنياء منعمين إن استطاع، وليجعل من حقهم ألا يولدوا إلا أصحاء بلا مرض وراثي أو عضو عليل في أجسادهم، وألا يولدوا إلا عند الغاية من الجمال والبهاء وحسن الخلقة، وألا يجدوا الحياة الدنيا إلا جنة نعيم لهم ولأولادهم من بعدهم!! فأي حقوق هذه ومن الذي يمنحها للناس تكوينا وتشريعا؟؟ أي حقوق إلحادية هذه التي صرنا نتحرج بسببها من تقرير مشروعية الرق وملك اليمين في دين رب العالمين وصرنا نتمحل الجواب الفاسد له والاعتذار عنه وكأنه نقيصة ومعيبة في تلك القرون الأولى كان الأكمل والأمثل ألا يتم التشريع في ديننا في زمان الوحي إلا وقد منعه منعا مطلقا كما يريد الكافرون؟؟؟؟  
فلهذا كله صار الحال إلى أن كثيرا من تلك الشبهات يندر جدا أن تجد له ردا شافيا وافيا عميقا تكون فيه الكفاية، لا لشيء إلا لأن أكثر ما صُنِّف في الرد على الشبهات في زماننا هذا إنما يقوم على أصول مختلطة مدخولة عند أصحاب تلك الردود كما ترى، والله المستعان لا رب سواه!!

----------


## أبو الفداء

ولننظر الآن بعد هذا التمهيد الطويل في شبهة حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وتقليبه لثدي الأمة ومسه لعجزها من فوق ثوبها وكشفه عن ساقها على ملأ من الناس. فإن من المتقرر أن بلاد المسلمين كان فيها رقيق وإماء، وكان فيها بيع للرقيق وشراء.. وأن لهذا البيع والشراء أحكامه التامة التي تتابعت قرون الأمة على العمل بها حتى ضاع الجهاد وضاع السبي والرق، والله المستعان. 
فلنبدأ أولا بتقرير أن الواقعة المذكورة في الحديث لا سبيل للطعن في صحتها، وإليك بعض النصوص فيها وفي بابها، قد قام عليها حكم شرعي يأتي بيانه بعدُ إن شاء الله تعالى. 
فعند البيهقي في سننه الكبرى عن عيسى بن ميمون عن محمد بن كعب عن بن عباس رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أراد شراء جارية واشتراها فلينظر إلى جسدها كله إلا عورتها ما بين مقدار إزارها إلى ركبتها"
وعنده كذلك قوله: "أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعْدٍ الْمَالِينِىُّ أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عَدِىٍّ الْحَافِظُ أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ سِنَانٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبَّاسُ الْخَلاَّلُ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ صَالِحٍ حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ عُمَرَ حَدَّثَنَا صَالِحُ بْنُ حَسَّانَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ كَعْبٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِىُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :« لاَ بَأْسَ أَنْ يُقَلِّبَ الرَّجُلُ الْجَارِيَةَ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَهَا وَيَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهَا مَا خَلاَ عَوْرَتَهَا وَعَوْرَتُهَا مَا بَيْنَ رُكْبَتَيْهَا إِلَى مَعْقِدِ إِزَارِهَا ». تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ حَفْصُ بْنُ عُمَرَ قَاضِى حَلَبَ عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ حَسَّانَ. {ت} وَرُوِّينَاهُ فِى كِتَابِ الصَّلاَةِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ عِيسَى بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ كَعْبٍ وَالإِسْنَادَان  ِ جَمِيعًا ضَعِيفَانِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ."
وعند الطبراني في المعجم الكبير قال حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الوهاب بن نجدة ثنا يحيى بن صالح الوحاظي ثنا حفص بن عمر الكندي ثنا صالح بن حسان عن محمد بن كعب القرظي عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " لا بأس أن يقلب الرجل الجارية إذا أراد أن يشتريها ما خلا عورتها ما بين ركبتها إلى مقعد إزارها" 
وهذا الحديث وإن كان لا تجوز نسبته إلى النبي عليه السلام (لأن في سنده كذاب وضعيف) - ولعل الصواب وقفه - إلا أن التواتر المعنوي بمشروعية النظر والتقليب في الجارية عند شرائها - بصرف النظر عن تفاصيل ما يشرع وما لا يشرع في ذلك - يوحي بأن له أصلا، والله أعلم.
ومما وقفت عليه من الآثار عن السلف من الصحابة والتابعين ما يلي:
في مصنف عبد الرزاق عن بن جريج عن عطاء قال قلت له الرجل يشتري الأمة أينظر إلى ساقيها وقد حاضت (يعني بلغت وأنبتت) أو إلى بطنها قال نعم قال عطاء كان بن عمر يضع يده بين ثدييها وينظر إلى بطنها وينظر إلى ساقيها أو يأمر به..
وفيه كذلك أنه قال أخبرنا بن جريج قال أخبرني عمرو أو أبو الزبير عن بن عمر أنه وجد تجارا مجتمعين على أمة فكشف عن بعض ساقها ووضع يده على بطنها [ ص 286 ] 
وفيه روى عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن عمرو بن دينار عن مجاهد قال مر بن عمر على قوم يبتاعون جارية فلما رأوه وهم يقلبونها أمسكوا عن ذلك فجاءهم بن عمر فكشف عن ساقها ثم دفع في صدرها وقال اشتروا قال معمر وأخبرني بن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد قال وضع بن عمر يده بين ثدييها ثم هزها ..
وفيه عن عبد الرزاق عن بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن مجاهد قال كنت مع بن عمر في السوق فأبصر بجارية تباع فكشف عن ساقها وصك في صدرها وقال اشتروا يريهم أنه لا بأس بذلك" 
قلتُ (أبو الفداء) فتأمل هذه الروايات يتبين لك منها أن فعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه في تلك الواقعة أمام هذا الجمع كان ليبان المشروعية، وحتى لا يتهيبوا من أمر هو مشروع لهم. وقد كان رضي الله عنهما من أحرص الصحابة على اتباع سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أشد الناس فيها كما هو معلوم، فليس الظن بمثله رضي الله عنه أن يحملهم على فعل مخالف للأصل على هذا النحو ما لم يكن على بينة من مشروعيته. 
وعن عبد الرزاق عن بن جريج عن رجل عن بن المسيب أنه قال يحل له أن ينظر إلى كل شيء فيها (يعني الأمة المستامة) ما عدا فرجها" 
وروى مثله عن الثوري عن جابر عن الشعبي قال إذا كان الرجل يبتاع الأمة فإنه ينظر إلى كلها إلا الفرج
وعن عبد الرزاق عن بن جريج قال عمن سمع عليا يسأل عن الأمة تباع أينظر إلى ساقها وعجزها وإلى بطنها قال لا بأس بذلك لا حرمة لها إنما وقفت لنساومها (أي لننظر في شرائها) 
وعن عبد الرزاق كذلك عن الثوري عن عبيد المكتب عن إبراهيم عن بعض أصحاب عبد الله أنه قال في الأمة تباع ما أبالي إياها مسست أو الحائط .. (يعني لا حرمة لها، فعند أمن الفتنة فإنه لا مانع شرعا من هذا المس بما تدعو إليه حاجة الشراء) 
وهذا العمل، أعني الكشف عن الأمة والنظر إليها ومسها من فوق الثياب عند إرادة شرائها، لا خلاف في مشروعيته بين أهل العلم، وإن اختلفوا في تقرير حدوده، تماما كما أنه لا خلاف بينهم في مشروعية النظر للمخطوبة عند خطبتها مع ثبوت الخلاف في مقدار ما يشرع النظر إليه منها لتلك الحاجة الشرعية المعتبرة. والعلة واحدة، ولهذا جاء الكلام في هذه المسألة في كتب الفقهاء في باب النكاح مقرونا بالكلام عن نظر الخاطب للمخطوبة. 
فالأمة تشترى للنكاح والاستمتاع كما تشترى لغير ذلك من الأغراض، فعند المساومة لشرائها فإن الحاجة الشرعية تلجئ الشاري لتأملها ولتبين محاسنها بما يجعله يقرر قبوله أو رفضه للسعر الذي يطلبه بائعها فيها! هذه تجارة معتبرة في شريعة الإسلام ولا يجوز فيها الغرر. ولا شك في أن الأمة لا تستوي بالحرة فيما لكل منهما من عورة وحرمة، فعندما تدعو الحاجة الشرعية إلى مخالفة أصل تلك الحرمة، فإنما يكون ذلك بقدر ما تتحقق به الحاجة وفي حدود ما هو مأذون فيه بالنص.  
قال البهوتي في شرح منتهى الإرادات: ولرجل وامرأة نظر ذلك أي الوجه واليد والرقبة والقدم ورأس وساق من أمة مستامة أي معرضة للبيع يريد شراءها كما لو اراد خطبتها بل المستامة أولى لأنها تراد للاستمتاع وغيره نقل حنبل لا بأس أن يقلبها إذا أراد الشراء من فوق الثياب لأنها لا حرمة لها وروى أبو حفصة أن ابن عمر كان يضع يده 
بين ثدييها وعلى عجزها من فوق الثياب ويكشف عن ساقيها" 
قلتُ ومعلوم أنه لا يجوز للخاطب مس مخطوبته فضلا عن تقليبها، فهذا قدر من التجوز في الأمة عند شرائها لا يكون مثله في الحرة عند خطبتها للتفاوت في الحرمة وللفرق في صفة العقد بين الحالتين.  
وفي منار السبيل عند تلك المسألة: "قال في الشرح: ولا نعلم خلافاً في إباحة النظر إلى المرأة لمن أراد نكاحها، وفيه أحاديث كثيرة. انتهى. وعن الأوزاعي: ينظر إلى مواضع اللحم. وقال ابن عبد البر: كان يقال: لو قيل للشحم: أين تذهب؟ لقال: أقوم العوج. وكذا أمة مستامة، لما روى أبو حفص بإسناده: أن ابن عمر كان يضع يده بين ثدييها، وعلى عجزها من فوق الثياب، ويكشف عن ساقها ذكره في الفروع." 
وقال المرداوي في الفروع: "وله - جزم جماعة أنه يستحب - قبل الخطبة نظر ما يظهر غالبا، كرقبة وقدم، وقيل: ورأس وساق، وعنه: وجه فقط، وعنه: وكف. وقال أبو بكر: حاسرة، وله تكراره وتأمل المحاسن بلا إذن. 
وينظر من أمة مستامة رأسا وساقا، وعنه: سوى عورة الصلاة وقيل: كمخطوبة، نقل حنبل: لا بأس أن يقلبها إذا أراد الشراء، من فوق الثوب؛ لأنها لا حرمة لها. قال القاضي: أجاز تقليب الصدر والظهر بمعنى لمسه من فوق الثياب. وروى أبو حفص بإسناده: أن ابن عمر كان يضع يده بين ثدييها وعلى عجزها من فوق الثياب، ويكشف عن ساقها" 
قلتُ (أبو الفداء): وقوله "لأنها لا حرمة لها" يفهم منه بالمخالفة تقرير الحرمة في مثل هذا للحرة المخطوبة.  
وقال صاحب شرح المقنع: ""وله النظر إلى ذلك وإلى الرأس والساقين من الأمة المستامة" لأن الحاجة داعية إلى ذلك ولأن رؤية ما ذكر يحصل المقصود به لأنها تراد للاستمتاع وغيره من التجارة وحسنها يزيد في ثمنها وعنه: سوى عورة الصلاة وقيل كمخطوبة نقل حنبل لا بأس أن يقلبها اذا اراد شراء من فوق الثوب لأنه لاحرمة لها قال القاضي أجاز تقليب الصدر والظهر بمعنى لمسه من فوق الثياب وظاهره أن الأمة إذا لم تكن مستامة أنه لا يجوز النظر إليها وهو وجه." 
فهذه بعض أقوال الفقهاء في المسألة، وقد نقلتها لا للترجيح الفقهي فيما بينها، ولكن لبيان أن الحكم بمشروعية هذا الفعل (النظر في الجارية المراد شراؤها والتقليب من فوق الثياب والكشف عن الساق كما صنع ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما) هو قول جماهير السلف والخلف استنادا على هذا الأثر بعينه عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه، دونما استنكار ولا استقباح ولا شيء من هذا، والحاجة تدعو إلى ذلك كما هو واضح.  
ومن أعجب ما قرأتُ من ردود بعض الإخوة على هذه الشبهة قول بعضهم إن الحديث جاء فيه أنه رضي الله عنهما كان "إذا اشترى جارية، فعل كذا وكذا"، فهذا معناه أنه يفعل تلك الأشياء بعد أن يشتريها فتكون حلالا له!! فهؤلاء الإخوة سامحهم الله يقينا لم يقفوا على غير تلك الرواية في هذه المسألة، وأسألهم: ما فائدة النص على تلك الأفعال بهذا التفصيل أصلا إن كان الأمر كما فهمتم، أنه رضي الله عنه فعل بها تلك الأشياء بعد أن اشتراها؟ بل الرواية نص فيما كان يفعل رضي الله عنه عندما يريد شراء الجارية، ليس فيما يفعل بها بعد شرائها، فمعلوم بالبداهة أنه بعد شرائها يباح له منها كل شيء!  
ومن عجائب الردود كذلك دعوى بعض الإخوة أن ابن عمر كان يضع يده بين الثديين لا على الثديين، وذلك حتى يتفحص القفص الصدري كما يفعل الطبيب، لأنه يريد أن يطمئن من أنها ليس بها مرض. فكيف يجيب عن كشف الساق وتقليب العجز؟؟ 
ينبغي أن يكون الجواب ضاربا في أصول من يفتري على هذه الشرائع ويحكم بأنها لا أخلاقية! أي أخلاقيات تلك ومن الذي جاءكم بها؟؟ النصارى يقولون دينكم يعلمكم الجنس ويهتم بالجنس، يعيبون علينا أن وجدوا في شريعتنا أحكاما مفصلة للنكاح والجنس، قاتلهم الله! فهل يكون الجواب بأن نتبرأ من أن في ديننا تعليما مفصلا لما شرع الله في معاشرة النساء وفي أدق تفاصيل العلاقة بين الرجل وامرأته، نعتذر له لكونه لا يأتي على هواهم؟؟ هؤلاء السفهاء لا يهتدون سبيلا في أمور العلاقة بين الرجل وامرأته وضوابط سد الذرائع وتأمين الفتنة فيها، لأن رسولهم الكذاب بولس وصاحبه بطرس جعلا الجنس - كل الجنس - شيئا قبيحا مستحقرا بإطلاق، يفصل بين العبد والرب، فجعلوا خير الطرق للوصول إلى معرفة الرب = قتل تلك الشهوة الفطرية في نفوس الناس وحرمانهم من إشباعها!! فهل خلقهم ربهم ليكونوا أمة من الأخصياء والمحرومين الذين لا يتناكحون ولا يتكاثرون؟؟ هل جعل الحالة المثلى لسائر بني آدم حتى يعرفوه حق المعرفة، ألا يمس رجل امرأة قط ولا يشتهيها في نفسه؟؟ يفنى البشر إذن ويهلكون، أفلا يعقلون؟؟
إنك ترى الواحد من هؤلاء المساكين - من شدة فقرهم لشريعة رب العالمين التامة المحكمة - لا يجد بدا في بعض الأحيان من أن يغير ملته وعقيدته (كنيسته) بحثا عمن يبيح له الطلاق من زوجته!! ثم يهزأ السفهاء الحاقدون بشريعة رب الأرض والسماء، يقولون إن فيها كلاما عن الجنس والنكاح.. قاتلهم الله!! أي شريعة عند هؤلاء ومن أين جاءوا بها وبأي حق جعلوها حكما على شرعة رب الأرض والسماء؟؟ 
لا يريدون شريعة فيها أحكام للنكاح، فليختصوا إذن كلهم لا شأن لنا بهم، فإن شريعة الإسلام جاءت لرجال أسوياء أقوياء ونساء سويات صحيحات، لا للأخصياء ولا المجبوبين ولا الممسوحين المشوهين!!! 
ومما يستشكل به بعض التفهة من أصحاب الشبهات على هذا الحديث، قولهم: أليس في رؤية ابن عمر وهو يفعل هذه الأفعال في مكان "عام" ما يثير شهوات وغرائز الناس؟ وجوابهم يبدأ بتأصيل قاعدة مفادها أن الأحوال الزائدة على ما هو منصوص عليه في واقعة من الوقائع، لا يصح الإلزام بلازم فاسد منها، لأنها أصلا لم تذكر في المرويات المنقولة في تلك الواقعة! ففي حالتنا هذه، لم يخبرنا الراوي هل كان هؤلاء القوم المجتمعون عند البائع في مكان من الطريق حيث يراهم كل أحد أم كانوا في جانب مستتر. ثم حتى على التسليم بأنهم كانوا في السوق حيث يرى الناس وينظرون، فإنه من المتقرر في الشرع أن ما يغلب على الظن وقوع الفتنة به فإنه يمنع وإن كان مندوبا في غير تلك الأحوال. يعني يمنع أن يكون ذلك في مكان عام أمام المارة من الناس..  
ففي حاشية الروض المربع على زاد المستقنع عند قول الماتن: "ويباح نظر ذلك، ورأْس، وساق، من أَمة(4) وذات محرم(5)." قال الشارح: "(4) أمة مستامة، كما لو أراد خطبتها، بل المستامة أولي، لأنها تراد للاستمتاع وغيره، وحسنها يزيد في ثمنها، ولا يجوز النظر إليها بشهوة، وكذا غير المستامة، وفي الواضحة: ما رأيت بالمدينة أمة تخرج وإن كانت رائعة، إلا وهي مكشوفة الرأس في ظفائرها، أو في شعر محمم، لا تلقي على رأسها جلبابا، لتعرف الأمة من الحرة، إلا أن ذلك لا ينبغي اليوم، لعموم الفساد في أكثر الناس، فلو خرجت جارية رائعة مكشوفة الرأس في الأسواق والأزقة، لوجب على ولي الأمر أن يمنع ذلك"

فالأمة إن كانت يخشى الفتنة بها فإنها تؤمر بستر ما لا يجب على الإماء ستره (كالرأس والشعر والذراع) ويتعين ذلك في حقها.. وهذا في عامة أحوالها وهي تمشي في الأسواق لقضاء حوائج سيدها، فكيف بها وهي تقف ليستام عليها من يريد شراءها، يكشف هذا عن ساقها، ويقلب هذا ثديها، وينظر إليها من غلب على الظن افتتانه بهذا؟ لا شك أن المنع في هذا أولى، وقد يلزم أن يجعل ولي الأمر ذلك البيع في مكان مغلق (كمحلات هذا الزمان)، وهذا ما حصل بالفعل في القرون المتأخرة حيث أصبحت هناك حوانيت تخصص لذلك فيما يسمى بسوق النخاسة. وليس من شريعتنا في شيء ما صوره الكفار في روايات ألف ليلة وليلة من عرض الإماء للناس في الطرقات عاريات والنداء عليهن! إنما هذا ديدن القوم في بلادهم اليوم فيما يسمى بأسواق الجنس، حيث تعرض العواهر والمومسات في الفاترينات لإثارة شهوات الرجال وجذبهم للزنا والدعارة، قبحهم الله ولعنهم!!  
أما شراء الإماء عندنا ممن يبيعها - سواء كان تاجرا أو غير ذلك - فإنه ما كان يرخص فيه كشف إلا في الحدود التي تقدم ذكرها، ولا مس ولا تقليب إلا من فوق الثياب، وكل هذا لغاية الشراء، فإن اشتراها صارت له كامرأته، لها ما شرعه الله للإماء من حقوق، وإلا انصرف عنها ولم يجز له التعرض لها بعد ذلك.. وكل هذا مع اشتراط أمن الفتنة لعامة الناس وحرمة التشهي بهذه الأفعال من فاعلها حال فعلها! فبالله أين الثرى من الثريا، وأين هذا من ذلكم؟  
ويدعي الرافضة قبحهم الله أن في هذا الفعل من ابن عمر رضي الله عنه خرما للمروءة حيث أظهره على أعين الناس.. ونقول لهم إن دعواكم تلك يلزمكم منها أن تجعلوا تخبؤ الرجل للمرأة الحرة التي يريد نكاحها لينظر منها ما يرغبه في نكاحها = خرما للمروءة كذلك! وأن تجعلوا كشف الفرج بين يدي الطبيب أو القاضي للحاجة الشرعية خرما للمروءة وقدحا في الدين كذلك، وعليه فقس كثيرا مما أبيح على خلاف أصل المنع للحاجة الشرعية تجعلونه خرما وقدحا في فاعله! فأي تأصيل شرعي هذا؟ بئست العقول عقولكم وبئس الفقه فقهكم!  
ما دام الفعل مشروعا بخلاف الأصل، فإنه يقدر بمقدار الداعي إليه، ويدور حكمه مع علته وجودا وعدما.. وهل الذي جاء في النص أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه كان لا يمر بقوم يستامون جارية إلا رفع ثوبها وهز ثديها، أراد الشراء أم لم يُرد؟  
قاتل الله البغي والجهالة والهوى! 

فالحاصل أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه لم يكن عابثا ولا كان لاهيا فيما فعل، وإنما مثل هذا كمثل الخاطب يباح له ما لا يباح لغيره للحاجة الشرعية، وينضبط الأمر كله بجملة ضوابط الشرع المطهر.. فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام، والحمد لله على نعمة العقل، والله نسأل أن يعلمنا ديننا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه  
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع متميز بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 

فقط نرجو مزيد استفاضة في ذلك الخلل الحادث بين صفوف - لن أقول الذين يردوا على الشبهات فقط - لأنه في الواقع يغزو كل طبقات الأمة الإسلامية 
ويتم تدريسه في المدارس والجامعات والجرائد والأغاني والمسلسلات والطعام والشراب وحتى على المنابر حتى أنه ولابد أن يدخل قلب البعض من أي زاوية ..

وللأسف فإن كثرة الحديث في مسألة ما بطريقة معينة يقلب الحقائق ويلبس عليها وإن ظن المرء أنه آمنها فلا يلبث إلا ويجد نفسه واقعا فيها حتى الثمالة!
وخاصة إذا كانت تمثل غزوا فكريا على جميع الأصعدة 

ولأني أؤمن جدا بأهمية ترديد العبارات الصحيحة أمام العامة والخاصة بأساليب مختلفة لكي ترسخ في القلوب والعقول وترد الفطر إلى فطرتها ، كتأصيل للفكر السليم  ومواجهة الفكر السقيم الذي يتردد بأساليب مختلفة ومبتكرة ليل نهار ، فأرجو منكم مزيد استفاضة في هذه النقطة بالذات ولو في موضوع مستقل لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا.

جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم الله وإيانا غنمه ورفع عنكم غرمه.

----------


## أبو سماحة

السلام عليكم أبا الفداء..
لم أرتوي بعد أخي..  إن كان من شُكْر فهو للسائل الذي استفزّك.. ونحتاج إلى أجوبة (تأصيلية عامة) على أنواع أخرى من الشبهات ثم الانحراف الفكري في الرد عليها.. فإن وجدتُ شيئاً من هذه الشبهات فسأرسلها لكم على الخاص إن شاء الله.. وأرجو أن الله قد فتح عليك في هذا الباب، وأنك على ثغر.

----------


## أسـامة

سلمت يمينك... نصرك الله وسددك، ودمتم للسنة وأهلها أيها الشيخ الفاضل.

----------


## القاضي ابن نصر

بورك فيكم اخي الكريم

----------


## تيم الله

السلام عليكم،

ما شاء الله! المقدمة التي كتبتها أخي فيها كلام قيم جداً حقيقةً، بارك الله فيك.

بالنسبة لموضوع الشبهة..

عندي ثلاثة أسئلة أخي الكريم لو سمحت:

كما تفضلت فإن موضوع الإماء والأسارى عموماً موضوع جاء فيه شرح وتفصيل في الكتاب والسنة، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

(1)
هل عندنا بينة ثابتة صحيحة من القرآن المجيد أو من السنة النبوية المطهرة بشأن هذا الفعل ( فحص الجارية يدوياً ) الذي قام به ابن عمر رضي الله عنه ؟

(2)
هل قام بمثل هذا الفعل أي من الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين الأربعة أو قال به أو أقره ( أبو بكر، عمر، عثمان أو علي ) رضي الله عنهم ؟

(3)
هل هناك أي إجماع للصحابة بشأن "فحص الجارية يدوياً" علناً أو سراً ؟ أم تفرّد ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بهذا الفعل وتابعه عليه من تابعه ؟

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا .. وأبشروا بما يسرُّكم بإذن الله تعالى.
الأخ الفاضل "تيم الله"
أما سؤالك:



> هل عندنا بينة ثابتة صحيحة من القرآن المجيد أو من السنة النبوية المطهرة بشأن هذا الفعل ( فحص الجارية يدوياً ) الذي قام به ابن عمر رضي الله عنه ؟


فإنه قد تلقى فقهاء الأمة هذا الفعل منه رضي الله عنهما بالقبول، وعدوه دليلا كافيا في المسألة لأنه ليس في الباب سواه كما ترى. فحتى وإن كان الدليل عند هذه المنزلة من قول وفعل الصحابي، فإنه مقدم على القياس.



> هل قام بمثل هذا الفعل أي من الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين الأربعة أو قال به أو أقره ( أبو بكر، عمر، عثمان أو علي ) رضي الله عنهم ؟


إن كنت ترى حجية فتوى وفعل الصحابي فابن عمر من كبار الصحابة وعلمائهم وأحرصهم على تحري السنة.. ولا تقل منزلته في هذا عمن ذكرتَ. والظن به ألا يأتي فعلا كهذا تهيّب الناس منه لما يظهر من مخالفته للأصل الشرعي أو يفتي به = إلا وهو على بينة مما يفعل.



> هل هناك أي إجماع للصحابة بشأن "فحص الجارية يدوياً" علناً أو سراً ؟ أم تفرّد ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بهذا الفعل وتابعه عليه من تابعه ؟


لم ينقل فيها إجماع فيما أعلم، وأنا لم أتعرض للترجيح في المسألة.. وإنما نقلتُ ما نقلتُ لبيان أن هذا القول قول معتبر لا نكير عليه وعليه جرى العمل وبه أفتى جماهير السلف والفقهاء ولم يظهر له مستنكر أو مشنع لا في الطبقة الأولى (وفيها الخلفاء الراشدون وعلماء الصحابة) ولا فيما تلاها من طبقات الفقهاء، مع وجود المقتضى الواضح لذلك ولنقله إن وجد، فهو عندي حجة وهو مقدم على القياس إن تعارضا، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو بدر

الأخ الكريم...

جزاك الله خيراً على ما كتبت، وأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعله لك ذخراً يوم القيامة.

إن كانت عورة الأمة - وهو كذلك - ما بين سرتها وركبتها، فليس هناك مانعاً شرعياً من تلمس ما أبحيت رؤيته (مع الفارق بين الأمة والحرة في ما أبيح النظر إليه منهما). فالأصل عدم وجود مشكلة لدى المسلمين من مثل هذا الحكم الشرعي. ولكن غلبت علينا حضارة الغرب الكافر فأضحينا نقيس الأمور مثلهم، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

ولكن أشكل علي أمر: وهو لمس سيدنا ابن عمر لعجز الأمة ولو من فوق ساتر. فهل ُمبتنى هذا القول أنها عورة مخففة جاز لمسها من فوق ساتر؟ أم أن لها تخريجاً فقهياً آخر؟

أفيدونا أفادكم الله

----------


## أبو الفداء

> ولكن أشكل علي أمر: وهو لمس سيدنا ابن عمر لعجز الأمة ولو من فوق ساتر. فهل ُمبتنى هذا القول أنها عورة مخففة جاز لمسها من فوق ساتر؟ أم أن لها تخريجاً فقهياً آخر؟


بارك الله فيك.. بل تخريج الأمر كله على اقتضاء الحاجة مخالفة الأصل، وقد أفتى بعض السلف بأن له أن ينظر عند الاستيام إلى كل شيء منها عدا الفرج. فكما أن الخاطب له أن ينظر إلى ما هو في الأصل ممنوع من رؤيته في المخطوبة (بغض النظر عن كونه عورة مخففة)، فإن للراغب في شراء الأمة مجاوزة ما هو ممنوع منه في الأصل، إذا وجدت الحاجة.. والقاعدة أن ما كان منعه سدا للذريعة فإنه يباح للمصلحة الراجحة. ويختلف مقدار التجوز حالئذ بالنظر إلى مقدار ما هو محرم ابتداءً. فإذا كان الرجل غير ممنوع - من حيث الأصل - من أن ينظر إلى مفاتن الأمة عند أمن الفتنة، فكيف به والحاجة داعية إلى المزيد؟ 
فلأنها لا حرمة لها وحد عورتها كما تعلم، كان المزيد عند الحاجة كما ترى، والله أعلم. 
وبالمناسبة فلا تلازم بين مشروعية المس، وبين حد العورة.. فإن القائل بمشروعية كشف كفي المرأة وأنهما ليسا بعورة، لا يجيز مسهما للرجل الأجنبي في غير ضرورة كما هو معلوم.

----------


## تيم الله

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.

لا شك عندي في منزلة ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، وتحريه للسنة، فهذا ليس موضع بحث فضلاً عن أن يكون موضع خلاف. 

إنما لا أرى مانعاً من أن ننظر في المسألة -بدون تعصب أو اتهامات- بردها إلى أصولها في الكتاب والسنة باعتبار أن لا عصمة لابن عمر أو غيره من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ( لا أدّعي أن ابن عمر أخطأ أو أصاب -وقد يخطيء أو يصيب-، بل لا أعرف للآن مُراده )، وذلك حتى نفهم المسألة بشكل منضبط.. وبدون أن نُتّهم عندئذ بأننا من الدعاة "لإسلام الدجال الأعور"، بل إني أمقت تلك المحاولات البائسة لتنصير وعَلمنة ديننا القيم بما يتلاءم وثقافة العصر.

فعلى سبيل المثال.. تعدد الزوجات وجماع ملك اليمين من الأمور التي نتقبلها بالرضى، وإن حاك شيء في صدورنا منها نرغم أنفسنا للامتثال والإسلام لشرع رب العالمين المجيد، ونتكلف الرضى حتى نرضى بعون مولانا الله.. غير آبهين بمن يحاول ردنا عن ديننا القيم، لذا أرجو أن لا يتم تصنيفي ضمن قائمة أؤلئك الذين يريدون دينا عصرياً يرضي اليهود والنصارى والملاحدة والبوذيين وأهل الأرض من الكفار والمشركين، والله المستعان.


طيب،
عندي المزيد من الأسئلة لو سمحت -سدد الله خطاك بالحق-:

(1)
هل العلة في أسر نساء الكفار والمشركين ابتداء ومن ثم اتخاذهن إماءً وجوارٍ في بيوت المسلمين هي قضاء شهوة الرجال ؟ 
بمعنى آخر هل المهمة المنوطة بالجارية هي سد شهوة الرجل مما يستلزم مقاييس جمال جسدية أم هناك مهام أخرى تستلزم الخدمة تستدعي مقاييس أخرى صحية جسدية كذلك ؟

(2)
ما سنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام في اختيار جوارٍ له وتوزيع أسرى النساء على المسلمين ؟  هل كان يوزعهن هو عليهم، أم كان يترك الاختيار للصحابة فيختارون بالنظر ؟ أم لا يوجد سنة له عليه الصلاة والسلام في المسألة ؟ 

(3)
ما سنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين الأربعة وغيرهم من الصحابة ؟ هل وردتنا آثار بهذا الشأن أم لم تردنا ؟

(4)
تحدثتم عن الرجال الأصحاء والأسوياء، وأوافقكم فيما رحتم إليه عموماً.. وبناء عليه..
أليس لمس "مفاتن امرأة وجزء من عورتها" وإن من فوق ملابسها لتفحصها من قبل رجل -يريدها شهوة- أمر بحد ذاته مثير لشهوة الرجل إن كان سوي الجِبِلّة، وللرجال الأسوياء الذين يشهدون معه ذاك الفحص، فضلاً عن المارة.. وفيه ما فيه من خدش لحياء المسلمات المؤمنات المارات بل وحياء بعض الرجال ؟ 

بل.. إن القراءة عن ذاك المشهد وتصور المراد من ورائه -فحص يدوي بهدف اختيار جارية ذات مقاييس جمالية مناسبة لقضاء الشهوة- فيه ما فيه من الإثارة للأصحاء الأسوياء.

.. وتصور لو أنّ المقاييس لم تعجب "الفاحص" فانتقل لأختها التالية.. وهكذا، ثم اجتمع معه نفر من الرجال يتفحصون مفاتن أؤلئك النساء الجواري وجزء من عوراتهن بما يناسب أذواقهم ! 

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> هل العلة في أسر نساء الكفار والمشركين ابتداء ومن ثم اتخاذهن إماءً وجوارٍ في بيوت المسلمين هي قضاء شهوة الرجال ؟


لعلك تقصد "الحكمة".. وأقول: نعم، هو من الحكم التشريعية في ملك اليمين، ولعله على رأس مقاصده، كما أن من مقاصد نكاح الحرائر قضاء الشهوة وإعفاف النفس. فما الإشكال في هذا؟



> بمعنى آخر هل المهمة المنوطة بالجارية هي سد شهوة الرجل مما يستلزم مقاييس جمال جسدية أم هناك مهام أخرى تستلزم الخدمة تستدعي مقاييس أخرى صحية جسدية كذلك ؟


الجارية مملوكة لسيدها، تفعل كما يأمرها، ما لم يأمرها بإثم أو منكر! فإن أراد رجل شراء جارية لإشباع شهوته، لا يريدها إلا لهذا، فإنه قطعا سيبحث عن الحسن وعن الجمال الجسدي، يقدمه على أي اعتبار آخر.. وإن كان مقتدرا ذا مال، فلعله يشتري من الإماء الحسناوات مئة.. ولا شيء يمنعه! هذا أمر قد شرعه الله وأباحه، بل إن كثرة الإماء من سنن الأنبياء.. فلا ينبغي لأحد من المسلمين أن يستنكر هذا الأمر على فاعله، أو يتهمه باتباع الشهوات أو نحو ذلك! 
فهل تريد تخريجا فقهيا للمسألة، أم تريد ردا مستفيضا على شبهة من يقولون: "أنتم قوم شهوانيون، ودينكم دين جنس ومتعة" ؟؟؟ فقد حسبتُ من مشاركتك الآنفة أنك تريد تخريجا فقهيا.. ولكن يبدو لي الآن أنك تريد مزيد بسط في الجواب عن الشبهة.. ولا إشكال عندي في زيادة البسط بعون الله تعالى، ولكن بين لي مرادك من الآن حتى يستقيم الجواب وتصح سباكته.. والله أسأل أن يسددني وإياك للحق. 

وبداية، خذ هذه القاعدة، لعلها تذهب شيئا مما في نفسك، والله الموفق..
كل شهوة تصرف في حلال، ويتحرى صاحبها تقوى الله في تصريفها فهي عمل صالح يبتغى به الأجر من عنده، مهما كانت وافرة! والفحولة وشدة الشهوة من كمالات الرجال لا يعاب الموصوف بها، وإنما يعاب فاقدها.. فإن رأيت رجلا معه أربعة نسوة وأربعين جارية من ورائهن فلا تطعن في مروءته ولا تتهمه.. فإن هذا - والله - منقبة له! إن الإمساك بامرأة واحدة والقيام بحقها والصبر على عشرتها = ابتلاء لا يقدر عليه كثير من رجال هذا الزمان.. وما أسهل أن يذهب الرجل ليفرغ ما ابتلاه الله به من الشهوة في الحرام الذي تزين لطالبه عند كل زاوية!!! وها أنت ترى فشو الزنا و"الخيانات الزوجية" في بلاد الكفار أصحاب تلك الشبهات، وفضائح رهبان النصارى الكاثوليك والأرثوذوكس - أصحاب بدعة التبتل - من هذا تزكم الأنوف!! فهذا الذي من تقواه لربه لم يجد إلا أن يجمع للمرأة أخرى، ثم ثالثة ثم رابعة، وهو يعلم ما يتضاعف عليه من الواجبات والابتلاءات في ذلك = هذا حقه أن نحمده ونثني عليه، لا أن تحدثنا أنفسنا باتهامه بأنه "لا يفكر إلا في الجنس" أو "لا همّ له سوى فرجه" أو نحو ذلك من الشنائع!!!
وهذا هو عين ما قررته في مقدمة هذا المقال من التبيه على هذا التشبع في قلوب الأكثرين منا - إلا ما رحم ربك - بفلسفات الكفار - لا سيما النصارى - في مفهوم العفة والنظرة إلى الشهوة والجنس بصفة عامة، والله المستعان! 
ومن هذا ما صار شائعا من تهمة ألصقت إلصاقا تاما بصورة "الحريم" في بيوت أغنياء "العرب"، من أنهن لسن إلا ألعاب للجنس والمتعة، وأن "السلطان" المسلم كان يدخل إلى قسم الحريم ليتمتع برقص وغناء وطرب ويغرق في الشهوات، بل وربما في "جنس جماعي" و"عري جماعي" وكأنه في بيت دعارة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله! فهذا إن كان قد وقع من بعض الفسقة من السلاطين في تاريخ الأمة فإنه ليس بلازم من الاستزادة من النساء المملوكات في البيت المسلم، بل إنه تصور مخالف لشرائع الإسلام كما هو واضح جدا! ومع ذلك فقد تعلقت تلك الصورة الخبيثة بالأذهان من فرط ترويج النصارى وأذنابهم لها في الإعلام والأفلام والروايات، ودخلت في وعي القوم - أو بالأحرى في اللا وعي عندهم - في جملة ما يعاب به من يريد تعديد النسوة! هذا فضلا عن كراهية المرأة لأن تكون لها ضرة تشارها في زوجها (بناءً على الفكر النصراني أيضا)، فطابت تلك الفكرة (فكرة اتهام من يعدد الزوجات والإماء في مروءته) لهاتيك النسوة في زماننا وروَّجن لها، وصار الأمر ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض، والله المستعان!! 
لا أتهمك بشيء، بارك الله فيك، فهذا الذي تجده في صدرك، يجده جمهور عريض من المسلمين في زماننا كذلك ويعجزهم سعيهم لهضمه في كثير من الأحيان لأنهم وبكل أسف، كلما حاولوا ذلك، لم يلتمسوا إليه الطريق الصحيح، وإنما سلكوا إليه مسالك دخيلة على الإسلام وأهله!



> ما سنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام في اختيار جوارٍ له وتوزيع أسرى النساء على المسلمين ؟ هل كان يوزعهن هو عليهم، أم كان يترك الاختيار للصحابة فيختارون بالنظر ؟ أم لا يوجد سنة له عليه الصلاة والسلام في المسألة ؟


هذه مسألة أخرى لا دخل لها بمسألة شراء الإماء.. وأنا أسألك مجددا: هل تريد شرحا لباب فقه الرقيق وملك اليمين في السنة أم تريد جوابا للشبهة؟ مسائل الفقه تجدها في مظانها في كتب الفقه، وأنا لم أفتح هذا الموضوع لنقلها والترجيح فيها، وإنما للرد على شبهة أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في تفنيدها، والله المستعان لا رب سواه.



> أليس لمس "مفاتن امرأة وجزء من عورتها" وإن من فوق ملابسها لتفحصها من قبل رجل -يريدها شهوة- أمر بحد ذاته مثير لشهوة الرجل إن كان سوي الجِبِلّة، وللرجال الأسوياء الذين يشهدون معه ذاك الفحص، فضلاً عن المارة.. وفيه ما فيه من خدش لحياء المسلمات المؤمنات المارات بل وحياء بعض الرجال ؟


قد تقدم - يرحمك الله - أن هذا اللازم المزعوم من الرواية ليس بلازم عند التحقيق، وأن ضابط أمن الفتنة يجب على ولي الأمر أن يعتبره في ذلك.. والظن بابن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه كان أورع وأتقى لله تعالى من أن يفوته مثل هذا الضابط! وأما الاستشكال بأن مس العجز والثدي وكشف الساق قد يثير شهوة الرجل فمعلوم أن الرجال ليسوا على درجة واحدة في مِلاك الإرب وضبط النفس.. فآل الأمر إلى ذات الضابط الذي قررناه آنفا: أمن الفتنة! إن لم يأمن على نفسه من الزلل ومن الوقوع في الفاحشة، فلعله يبعث بامرأة له تنظر تلك الأمة - في مكان مغلق - وتصفها له (كما هو جائز عند الخطبة) قبل أن يشتريها.. ثم حتى وإن وقعت في نفسه شهوة لها حال تفحصها بيده فإنه لا إشكال في هذا ما لم يجره إلى ما لا يحل! فإن التشهي ليس ممنوعا لذاته وإنما لما قد يفضي إليه.. فهو ممنوع سدا للذريعة .. وأنت يباح لك النظر إلى المخطوبة، وعلى بعض المذاهب يظهر لك منها ما يراه أهل بيتها في العادة، وعلى بعضها أكثر من هذا، وقد تتزين لك مع كونها فاتنة الجمال.. فهب أنه قد وقع في نفسك شهوة من هذا النظر إليها في تلك الحال، فهل تأثم حينئذ؟ كلا.. وأهم من هذا = هل يقال بمنع النظر إلى المخطوبة خوفا من أن تقع الشهوة في نفس بعض الرجال من ذلك؟؟ كلا! هذه ذريعة انفتحت في هذا الحال فقط للحاجة الشرعية. وينبغي أن يضبط نفسه من وقعت في نفسه الشهوة من هذا حتى لا يزين له الشيطان مجاوزة ما يحل له إلى ما ليس له بحق!
فالحاصل أن هذا فعل على خلاف الأصل، معلل بحاجة شرعية، فإن وجدت الحاجة شُرع، وإلا مُنع، وهو محكوم بضوابط أمن الفتنة.. ومن المتقرر أن ما يمنع لسد الذرائع يباح للمصلحة الراجحة.. فلا يُستشكل عليه حال إباحته بهذه الأشياء، والله أعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ وبارك فيك .*
*التمهيد الذي كتبته ينبغي أن يكون أمام كل متصدر لدعوة أهل الكتاب والفرق والضالة .*
*لكـــــن ،،* 
*حفظك الله تعالى ....* 
*لماذا لا نقول في هذا الأثر عن الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه كما قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى في حديث أسماء رضي الله عنها :* 
*[ وهناك علة خامسة: وهي أن مثل هذا العمل لا يظن بأسماء -رضي الله عنها- فإنها امرأة* *صالحة فقيهة معروفة وهي أخت عائشة الكبرى، وهي زوجة الزبير بن العوام حواري الرسول** -**صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو أحد العشرة المشهود لهم بالجنة، فلا يليق منها بعد الحجاب**أن تدخل على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في ثياب رقيقة أو مكشوفة الوجه واليدين،**فهذا مما يبين عدم صحة هذا الحديث وأنه لا أساس له، كما تقدم بيان ذلك وأنه معلول**بعلل متعددة، والله أعلم ] اهـ* 
*ونحن نقول أن هذا الأثر لا يصح ولا يليق نسبته للصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه بأي حال من الأحوال ، لأنه :* 
*[1] مخالف للقرآن والسنة .* 
*[2] مخالف لمقاصد الشريعة من غلق الأبواب لفتنة الرجال بالنساء .*
*[3] يخدش الحياء العام للمسلمين والمسلمات .*
*[4] إن كانت هذه الأمة امرأة مسلمة مؤمنة ، كيف نطلب منها أن نضع أيدينا على صدرها وعجزها أمام الناس ولا بأس بأن تكشف جسدها كله ما عدا فرجها كما ذكرت أنت ونسبت هذا القول لبعض السلف ،* 
*وكم من الرجال سيطلع على جسد هذه المؤمنة كله ما عدا فرجها في اليوم والليلة !!*
*برجاء توجيه هذا الكلام يا شيخ وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير .*

----------


## أبو الفداء

أخي الفاضل وفقك الله.. من إمامك في تعليل هذا الحديث بهذه العلة؟ أنا أعجب حقيقة كيف يطيب لطالب العلم أن يدعي ما لازمه أن هذه القوادح والخوارم البالغة لم يلتفت أحد من أئمة القرون السالفة إليها قط، ولم يروا فيها ما يقدح في الحديث فيُعلّ به، ولم ينقل عنهم شيء من هذا مع ظهور الداعي له، حتى جاء اليوم من ينسفه نسفا ويقتلعه اقتلاعا من سائر طرقه معتضدا في ذلك على زعمه بأن الحديث:



> مخالف للقرآن والسنة 
> مخالف لمقاصد الشريعة من غلق الأبواب لفتنة الرجال بالنساء 
> يخدش الحياء العام للمسلمين والمسلمات ... الخ


؟؟؟
- فأما قولك إنه مخالف للقرءان والسنة.. فإن الدعاوى ما لم تقم لها بينات أصحابها أدعياء! 
- وأما حديثك عن مقاصد الشريعة فمردود عليه بمقاصد الشريعة نفسها! فإن استخراج المقاصد اجتهاد محض، ولا يحتج على اجتهاد باجتهاد! وأنا أقول لك إن من مقاصد الشريعة كذلك حفظ الأموال ومنع الغرر والغش في التجارة، ومن مقاصد الشريعة حفظ الفروج وإغناء الناس بالحلال عن الحرام، وهذه وغيرها هي عندي وعند من نقلتُ كلامهم من الأئمة والفقهاء (كما هو واضح للمتأمل فيه بروية) = من المقاصد الشرعية المعتبرة التي تحققت في هذا الحديث.. بل إن من مقاصد هذا الفعل نفسه - عندي - غلق أبواب الفتنة بين الرجال والنساء (الذي جعلت أنت الحديث يهدمه)! ذلك أن تسهيل شراء الرجال للإماء وتمكينهم من فحصهن قبل الشراء حتى يكون الشراء عن رضا وطيب نفس، هذا يقيهم - في نظري - الفتنة بالحرائر لو تأملت! فالشاهد أنه لا حجة لك في المقاصد!
- أما كلامك عن "خدش الحياء العام" فقد تقدم - مرارا - بيان أن هذا ليس بلازم، وأن تأمين الناس من أسباب الفتنة واجب على ولي الأمر في كل حال، فلا داعي للتكرار!!
وأما قولك:



> إن كانت هذه الأمة امرأة مسلمة مؤمنة ، كيف نطلب منها أن نضع أيدينا على صدرها وعجزها أمام الناس ولا بأس بأن تكشف جسدها كله ما عدا فرجها كما ذكرت أنت ونسبت هذا القول لبعض السلف


فأقول ما دامت أمة مملوكة فإنها مبلتاة بالصبر على أحوال الإماء، ومنها بيعها كالسلعة تباع وتشترى، وإن كانت مسلمة! فهل ترى أنت أن الأمة المسلمة لا يجوز بيعها كسائر الرقيق؟ هات الدليل على هذا!!
فإنما العلم الدليل يا أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك.
والذي ذكرتُه أنا ونسبته لبعض السلف لم أذكره عرِيَّا عن النقل عنهم، بل أفضت في ذلك.. فانظره - غير مأمور - في سياق المقال. 
هذا وأنبه على أنه ليس نقلي له في هذا السياق بما يعني أني أقول به، فإن المقام مقام رد على الشبهة المثارة على حديث ابن عمر برفع المعنى القادح عنه، وليس مقام ترجيح فقهي بين مذاهب العلماء في حد ما يجوز كشفه أو مسه عند شراء الأمة، فأرجو أن تفرق بين المقامين يا رحمك الله.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> وعند التأمل فإنك تجد جميع الشبهات على الإسلام تختصر في صنفين:
> *فإما أن تراها في صورة أكاذيب يطلقها النصارى - بصفة خاصة - على نصوص الإسلام يريدون بها إيهام جهال المسلمين بأن دينهم فيه ما يصحح دين النصارى (!!!!) أو بأن نصوص المسلمين تتناقض وأنه قد وقع فيها التحريف، فيكون في دعاواهم تلك من التحريف والبتر والعبث بالنصوص والنقل عن الزنادقة والمبتدعة ما يعلمه القاصي والداني، وإما أن تراها في صورة اتهامات أخلاقية سفيهة لشرائع الإسلام ولأفعال النبي العدنان عليه صلوات ربي وسلامه، وكأن أصول القوم الفلسفية التي صاروا يأخذون منها مرجعيتهم الأخلاقية المريضة في هذا الزمان = ملزمة لنا ولسائر البشر، ويتوجب علينا الرجوع إليها كما يرجعون لاستخراج الحكم الأخلاقي على شرائع سائر الملل، بما فيها ما ندعي نحن أنه الحق المنزل من ربهم الذي خلقهم جل وعلا!!!*




فتح الله عليك ، فكتابات كل المشغبين من ليبراليين وحداثيين وغيرهم صادرة عن هذه الشبهات.
فليس هؤلاء إلا لسانا ناطقا باسم الاستشراقيين، وليسوا إلا ببغاوات تردد ذات الشبه المنثورة في كتب أسيادهم الذين يصدرون عنهم.
وفينا -للأسف الشديد- سماعون لهم، وفينا فاقد الثقة بدينه، وفينا من يعاني من هزيمة نفسية. وهذا سبب ضعف ردود البعض، ومحاولة تبرير آخرين!!!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> فأما قولك إنه مخالف للقرءان والسنة.. فإن الدعاوى ما لم تقم لها بينات أصحابها أدعياء! 
> -.


*أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ ..*
*[ نظر الرجل للمرأة التي لا تحل له والكشف عن ساقيها أمام الناس ، ولمس عجزها وصدرها ]* 
*مخالف للقرآن والسنة وإليك الأدلة :*
*الأدلة من القرآن الكريم :* 
*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ* *يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَر} :*
*وهذا من تتبع خطوات الشيطان ، لأنه ما في أحد من البشر الأصحاء يلمس ثدي امرأة ويلمس عجزها ويكشف عن ساقيها إلا افتتن بهـا ، وأثارت الشهوات في نفسـه وهذا لا مجال لأحد أن ينكـره .* 
*قال الله عز وجل : { قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ* *ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ }*
*حكم الله عز وجل على المؤمنين بغض البصر ، وحفظ الفرج وهو عام ، ولا يخص منه إلا بالدليل الصريح من الكتاب أو السنة .*
*وقال الله عز وجل : { ولا تقربوا الزنا } ، وقد ورد في الحديث : [ العينان تزنيان واليدان تزنيان . ]*
*الأدلة من السنة الشريفة :* 
*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له ] الطبراني صححه الألباني* 
*قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : [ وما مست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة إلا امرأة يملكها ] البخاري .* 
*وهذا هو هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الإماء :* 
*[ عن أنس قال : جمع السبي يعني بخيبر فجاء دحية فقال يا رسول الله أعطني جارية من السبي قال اذهب فخذ جارية فأخذ صفية بنت حيي فجاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا نبي الله أعطيت دحية صفية بنت حيي سيدة قريظة والنضير ما تصلح إلا لك قال ادعوه بها فلما نظر إليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له خذ جارية من السبي غيرها وإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعتقها وتزوجها ] صححه الألباني .*
*وهذه الآيات القرآنية المحكمة والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة حرمت مجرد لمس المرأة التي لا تحل لنا ، فما هو الدليل الصريح من القرآن الكريم أو السنة الشريفة على تخصيص لمس ثدي المرأة وعجزها والكشف عن ساقيها وأمام الرجال عند شراء الإماء ؟*

*وقولك يا شيخ حفظك الله تعالى : [ فأقول ما دامت أمة مملوكة فإنها مبتلاة بالصبر على أحوال الإماء، ومنها بيعها**كالسلعة تباع وتشترى، وإن كانت مسلمة! فهل ترى أنت أن الأمة المسلمة لا يجوز بيعها* *كسائر الرقيق؟ هات الدليل على هذا**!!** ]* 
*ا**لأمة المسلمة استحل فرجها بكتاب الله عز وجل لمن يملكها ، فهي تصبر على ذلك ولها الأجر إن شاء الله تعالى .*
*لكن لم يستحل لمس عجزها وثدييها والكشف عن ساقيها أمام الرجال لمن لا تحل له في كتاب الله عز وجل ولا نعلمه في سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

----------


## أبو الفداء

> *[ نظر الرجل للمرأة التي لا تحل له والكشف عن ساقيها أمام الناس ، ولمس عجزها وصدرها ]*


تأمل - سامحك الله - كيف تكون الحيدة في النقاش! 
قلتَ في المشاركة التي عقبتُ أنا عليها ما نصه:



> *ونحن نقول أن هذا الأثر لا يصح ولا يليق نسبته للصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه بأي حال من الأحوال ، لأنه:* *مخالف للقرآن والسنة .*


فقلتُ لك - وأنا لا أدري من "نحن" هؤلاء الذين نسبت إليهم هذا القول!!! - إن هذا تقرير تحتاج إلى إقامة البينة عليه، لا أن تستدل به في محاججتي كما صنعت، فهو محل نزاعك معي بالأساس!! 
فبالله ما معنى أن يكون جوابك الآن:



> *[ نظر الرجل للمرأة التي لا تحل له والكشف عن ساقيها أمام الناس ، ولمس عجزها وصدرها ]* 
> *مخالف للقرآن والسنة وإليك الأدلة :*


؟؟؟؟
وهل تحسب أني أخالفك في هذا الإطلاق ؟؟؟؟
قد تقدم بيان علة الإباحة على خلاف الأصل، وتقدم بيان شرطها وضابطها، وتقدم أن حرمة الحرائر وحرمة الإماء لا تستويان، وكررت لك تكرارا ما ذكرته في المقال من ضرورة مراعاة أمن الفتنة وإخفاء ذلك إن لزم الأمر!! فما وجه إيرادك هذا ؟؟؟
الآن عندنا رجل يشتغل ببيع الإماء للناس، وله مكان مخصص لذلك، وهو متجر مغلق لا يرى المار من أمامه ما يحدث داخله، فإذا ما دخل من يريدون الشراء، تعاملوا مع الجارية تعامل الشاري مع السلعة، واستاموا مع البائع على ثمنها.. فدعتهم الحاجة لشيء مما فعله ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وتابعته على مشروعيته جماهير الفقهاء عبر الأعصار والأمصار.. فهل نمنعه من عرض الإماء للبيع كعرض السلع، أو نمنع الناس من تفحصهن عنده قبل الشراء حتى نأمن الفتنة وخطوات الشيطان؟؟ هذا لم يقل به أحد من أهل العلم قطّ!!!
ثم إن فتح الباب للتشهي على النحو الذي تتصوره ليس بلازم أصلا، حتى مع هذه الأفعال المذكورة عن ابن عمر! فلو دخل رجل عابث لا يريد الشراء وإنما يريد اللعب فعلى ولي الأمر أن يضبط نظاما يمنعه من ذلك! وهو أمر يظهر بوضوح! فإن هناك فرقا لا يخطئه أحد بين من مس مرة واحدة تفحصا من فوق الثوب ونظر كنظرة من يتأمل ثوبا جديدا أو دابة يريد أن يشتريها (وهو ما صنعه ابن عمر)، وراح يساوم البائع على ثمنها، وبين من أطلق يده للعب والتلذذ، ولا داعي لمزيد من البيان في هذا المعنى يرحمك الله!!
النظر والتأمل في الجارية بما تتحقق به الحاجة عند شرائها مطلب شرعي معتبر كاعتباره في أي سلعة تعرض للبيع! فما ضابط هذا الأمر وما حده عندك ومن أين تأتي به؟؟؟ إن أردنا النظر فيما يباح له وما لا يباح له من فحصها قبل الشراء، فما تقول في هذا وبم تضبطه؟؟ فإنك إن ضيقت عليه في ذلك بدعوى أنها عورة، قلنا: لم نقل بكشف شيء من عورتها أصلا، إذ ساقها ليس بعورة، بل ثديها نفسه ليس بعورة! وإن ضيقت بدعوى أنها قد تفتنه، أجبناك بما به نجيب من يدعي أن كشف المخطوبة ما تكشفه لخاطبها قد يفتنه!! ولا تقل إنه قياس مع الفارق، فإن الفارق هنا ليس في علة القياس: ألا وهي استجازة بعض الأفعال التي يخشى منها الفتنة على خلاف أصل منعها للمصلحة الراجحة.. ولو تأملت لوجدت أن هذا هو سبب جمع الفقهاء بين المسألتين في بابة واحدة!  
فمن المتقرر - كما ذكرت لك من قبل - أن ما يمنع سدا للذرائع يباح للمصلحة الراجحة، فهل عندك إشكال في هذه القاعدة ؟؟؟
افهم هذا - بارك الله فيك - وتأمله جيدا، يتبين لك أنه لا مدخل في مسألتنا هذه لشيء مما سقته إلي من أدلة تحريم النظر والمس!! ذلك أنه لا يُستدل على عدم مشروعية مخالفة الأصل في حال مخصوصة (يدعي مخالفك أن النص والقياس يخصصانها)، بإثبات هذا الأصل نفسه! 
ثم بالله ما وجه إيرادك هذا الحديث هنا؟؟؟:



> *وهذا هو هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الإماء :* 
> *[ عن أنس قال : جمع السبي يعني بخيبر فجاء دحية فقال يا رسول الله أعطني جارية من السبي قال اذهب فخذ جارية فأخذ صفية بنت حيي فجاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا نبي الله أعطيت دحية صفية بنت حيي سيدة قريظة والنضير ما تصلح إلا لك قال ادعوه بها فلما نظر إليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له خذ جارية من السبي غيرها وإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعتقها وتزوجها ] صححه الألباني .*


هل هذا في شراء الجارية والاستيام عليها؟؟؟؟ 
وعلى أي حال فأقول لك لو أعجبتك الأمة من نظرة واحدة فقد تحقق المطلوب بمجرد هذا ولا يصح الزيادة عليه، تماما كما نقول في النظر للمخطوبة، فإن لك أن تنظر إليها مرة بعد مرة، ولكن إن تحقق المراد من أول مرة فليس لك الزيادة!! فالشيء عندما يكون مباحا على خلاف الأصل لحاجة معتبرة، فإن حكمه يرجع إلى الأصل بمجرد أن تنال تلك الحاجة! فالآن هب أن رجلا فاسقا أصر على الزيادة التي يعلم أنها ليست له (إذ وقع في نفسه أنه يريد هذه المرأة)، بل وأخذ يتلذذ بما يظهر له منها، فهل نمنع نظر الخاطب للمخطوبة تحسبا من هذا؟؟؟

فالحاصل أنك تقول ما الدليل على صحة ما فعله ابن عمر، وأنا أقول لك إن فعل ابن عمر في حد ذاته دليل، وقد اعتبر به أئمة الفقه ووافقه عليه من وافقوه ولم ينكر عليه أحد من الصحابة أو التابعين لا من باب الشرع ولا من باب العرف ولا من باب المروءة ولا من أي باب آخر!! فأخرج لي نصا واحدا فيه استنكار أو استقباح من أحد من الصحابة في طبقة ابن عمر أو من السلف في أي قرن من القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة، بل وما تلاها من القرون المتأخرة = يمكن أن يبتغى به إسقاط الحديث ورد كلام الفقهاء تحته كما تروم أنت!!!! 
تقول:



> *لكن لم يستحل لمس عجزها وثدييها والكشف عن ساقيها أمام الرجال لمن لا تحل له في كتاب الله عز وجل ولا نعلمه في سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم*


فأقول لك: قد استحله في تلك الأحوال من هو أفقه مني ومنك بكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا مزيد عندي على ذلك! 
وأرجو ألا نضطر للتكرار فإنه لا طائل منه إلا الملالة وإضاعة الجهد والوقت، والله المستعان!
والله الموفق لحسن الفهم وهو الهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*سلمك الله تعالى يا شيخ ووفقك لكل خير* 
*بخصوص كلامي السابق أنا قلت لك الأثر وأقصد الفعل الموجود في الأثر مخالف للكتاب والسنة ، وهذا حق ،، وما الحيدة في ذلك ؟!*
*كان الواجب عليك أن تأتي بالأدلة ولو دليل واحد في كتاب الله أو سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبيح للرجل لمس ثدي الأمة وعجزها ويكشف عن ساقيها !! عند شرائها !! فإن لم تأتي به فعرف أن هذا الفعل المذكور في الأثر المزعوم مخالف للقرآن والسنة وليس فيه دليل واحد من الكتاب والسنة يخصص جواز هذا الفعل من عموم التحريم .*
*وما الدليل على أن ثدي الأمة وساقها عندك ليس بعورة ؟!*
*هل هو قول الفقهـاء !*
*بارك الله فيك لو تأملت في كلامك من أوله لأخره لعلمت أنك كثيرًا ما تقول : يحل له ، يجوز له ، يحرم عليه ، وتحدد العورة وغير العورة ولم تذكر آية قرآنية واحدة ، أو حديث نبوي شريف ! وتذكر أنك ترد على شبهة !*
*واسمح لي أن أبين لك من كلامك مواضع التكلف ، وافهم هذا ولا تغتر بمن يؤيدك ، وديننا ولله الحمد لا يحتاج أن أتكلف له .*
*قولك : [**فهل نمنعه من عرض الإماء للبيع كعرض السلع، أو نمنع الناس من تفحصهن عنده قبل**الشراء حتى نأمن الفتنة وخطوات الشيطان؟؟ هذا لم يقل به أحد من أهل العلم قطّ**!!!** ]* 
*وقولك : [ وهذا العمل، أعني الكشف**عن الأمة والنظر إليها ومسها من فوق الثياب عند إرادة شرائها، لا خلاف في مشروعيته**بين أهل العلم** ] اهـ* 
*أنت لم تحط علمًا بكل أقوال الفقهاء ، ولا تقل قطـ !!! قاله ابن حزم في المحلى ، مع أنه صحح الأثر عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه .* 
*قال ابن حزم : [ ومن أراد أن يتزوج امرأة حرة أو أمة، فله أن ينظر منها متغفلا لها وغير متغفل إلى ما بطن منها وظهر، ولا يجوز ذلك في أمة يريد شراءها‏.‏ ولا يجوز له أن ينظر منها إلا إلى الوجه والكفين فقط، لكن يأمر امرأة تنظر إلى جميع جسمها وتخبره‏، برهان ذلك‏:‏ قول الله عز وجل‏:‏ ‏{‏قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم‏}‏ فافترض الله عز وجل غض البصر جملة، كما افترض حفظ الفرج، فهو عموم لا يجوز أن يخص منه إلا ما خصه نص صحيح، وقد خص النص نظر من أراد الزواج فقط‏ ] اهـ*

*وقولك : [هو قول جماهير السلف والخلف استنادا على هذا الأثر بعينه عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه،**دونما استنكار ولا استقباح ولا شيء من هذا، والحاجة تدعو إلى ذلك كما هو واضح**.** ]* 
*وفقك الله تعالى للحق ، لا داعي للتهويل ، فرق بين جماهير السلف وجماهير الفقهاء !!* 
*ولو كان الأمر من أجل الحاجة تدعوا إلى ذلك : لقلنا أن الأولى أن يكشف عن فرجها لأنها قد تكون خنثى !* 

*قولك : [ قولهم: أليس في رؤية ابن عمر وهو يفعل هذه الأفعال في مكان "عام" ما يثير شهوات* *وغرائز الناس؟ وجوابهم يبدأ بتأصيل قاعدة مفادها أن الأحوال الزائدة على ما هو* *منصوص عليه في واقعة من الوقائع، لا يصح الإلزام بلازم فاسد منها، لأنها أصلا لم**تذكر في المرويات المنقولة في تلك الواقعة! ففي حالتنا هذه، لم يخبرنا الراوي هل**كان هؤلاء القوم المجتمعون عند البائع في مكان من الطريق حيث يراهم كل أحد أم كانوا**في جانب مستتر. ثم حتى على التسليم بأنهم كانوا في السوق حيث يرى الناس وينظرون،**فإنه من المتقرر في الشرع أن ما يغلب على الظن وقوع الفتنة به فإنه يمنع وإن كان**مندوبا في غير تلك الأحوال. يعني يمنع أن يكون ذلك في مكان عام أمام المارة من**الناس ] اهـ* 
*وقولك : [فكيف بها وهي تقف ليستام عليها من يريد شراءها، يكشف هذا عن ساقها، ويقلب هذا* *ثديها، وينظر إليها من غلب على الظن افتتانه بهذا؟ لا شك أن المنع في هذا أولى، وقد* *يلزم أن يجعل ولي الأمر ذلك البيع في مكان مغلق (كمحلات هذا الزمان)، وهذا ما حصل* *بالفعل في القرون المتأخرة حيث أصبحت هناك حوانيت تخصص لذلك فيما يسمى بسوق* *النخاسة ]*
*وقولك : [ الآن عندنا رجل يشتغل ببيع الإماء للناس، وله مكان مخصص لذلك، وهو متجر مغلق لا يرى**المار من أمامه ما يحدث داخله، فإذا ما دخل من يريدون الشراء، تعاملوا مع الجارية* *تعامل الشاري مع السلعة، واستاموا مع البائع على ثمنها.. فدعتهم الحاجة لشيء مما**فعله ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وتابعته على مشروعيته جماهير الفقهاء عبر الأعصار* *والأمصار ]*
*الكلام على صحة نسبة الأثر بارك الله فيك وليس على الحكم ، فلا داعي لأن تقول : لولي الأمر إذا رأى فتنة في ذلك فإنه يفعل كذا وكذا ، وإلا لكان فعل ابن عمر رضي الله عندك فيه من الفتنة ما يجعلنا نستحي أن نبيح للمسلمين ذلك !!!*
*والمرويات التي نقلتها أنت عن ابن عمر فيها :* 
*[ أنه وجد تجارا مجتمعين على أمة فكشف عن بعض ساقها ووضع يده على بطنها ]* 
*[مر بن عمر على قوم يبتاعون جارية فلما رأوه وهم يقلبونها أمسكوا عن ذلك ]* 
*[كنت مع بن عمر في السوق فأبصر بجارية تباع فكشف عن ساقها وصك في صدرها وقال اشتروا**يريهم أنه لا بأس بذلك**"** ]* 
*حتى أنت نفسك قلت : [ قلتُ (أبو الفداء) فتأمل* *هذه الروايات يتبين لك منها أن فعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه في تلك الواقعة أمام هذا**الجمع كان ليبان المشروعية، وحتى لا يتهيبوا من أمر هو مشروع لهم**. وقد كان رضي الله* *عنهما من أحرص الصحابة على اتباع سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أشد الناس فيها**كما هو معلوم، فليس الظن بمثله رضي الله عنه أن يحملهم على فعل مخالف للأصل على هذا**النحو ما لم يكن على بينة من مشروعيته ]* 
*لماذا تقول بمنعه وفقك الله ، وأنت تثبت أن عبد الله بن عمر فعل ذلك ، أمام التجار ؟*
*فهل ولي الأمر الآن أحرص على عدم افتتان المسلمين بالإماء من الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عمر ؟!*
*لئن كان هذا الفعل ثابت عندك عن عبد الله بن عمر من وضع يده على عجزها وثدييها أمام التجار في السوق ، فما الذي يمنع ولي الأمر أن يمكن المسلمين من ذلك إلا إذا كنا أحرص على الخير وعلى عدم فتنة المسلمين من عبد الله بن عمر !!*
*وتكون النتيجة إن أثبت هذا الأثر بسائر طرقه فيكون هذا الأمر ليس فيه أي فتنة وإلا لكان ابن عمر الذي هو من أتقى الناس لمنع المسلمين من فعل ذلك ، ولم يؤيدهم على ذلك ..*
*وتكون النتيجة هي هذه الصورة : في السوق تجد رجال يفحصون بطن هذه الأمة أمام الناس ، وغيرهم يكشفون عن ساق أخرى ، وغيرهم يضعون أيديهم على عجز أخرى وهكذا ....!!!*
*وكيف نقول : " يخشى الفتنة بها " والفتنة واقعة لا محالة فهل يوجد رجل يلمس عجز امرأة وثدييها ويكشف عن ساقيها ولا يفتتن !!!!*
*وإن كان هذا هو الفعل حقًا فما الفرق بين ما أنكرته في حواديت ألف ليلة وليلة وهذا الفعل ؟*
*والمترتب على هذه الآثار ونتيجة قولك بأنه ثدي الأمة ليس بعورة وساقها سيكون أسوأ مما في ألف ليلة وليلة !!*
*اعذرني يا شيخ فلا داعي الترقيع ولا التكلف !! ودين رب العالمين أعظم من أن نتكلف له* 

*وقولك : [ أما شراء الإماء عندنا ممن يبيعها - سواء كان تاجرا أو غير ذلك - فإنه ما كان يرخص فيه كشف إلا في الحدودالتي تقدم ذكرها، ولا مس ولا تقليب إلا من فوق الثياب، وكل هذا لغاية الشراء ]* 
*وهل بعد لمس عجز المرأة شىء وفقك الله ؟* 
*وهل بعد لمس ثدييها شىء ؟!! وكشف ساقيها شىء ؟!*
*يا شيخ حفظك الله تعالى قلت : [ فإن اشتراها صارت له كامرأته، لها ما شرعه الله للإماء من حقوق، وإلا انصرف عنهاولم يجز له التعرض لها بعد ذلك.. وكل هذا مع اشتراط أمن الفتنة لعامة الناس وحرمة التشهي بهذه الأفعال من فاعلها حال فعلها! فبالله أين الثرى من الثريا، وأين هذا منذلكم؟ ]* 
*ثم قلت : [ ثم حتى وإن وقعت في نفسه شهوة لها حال تفحصها بيده فإنه لا إشكال في هذا ما لم يجرهإلى ما لا يحل! فإن التشهي ليس ممنوعا لذاته وإنما لما قد يفضي إليه.. فهو ممنوعسدا للذريعة ]* 
*ما هذا التناقض؟! نريد إجابة واضحة ،، هل اذا اشتهاها وهو يتفحص جسدها يحرم أو لا يحرم ؟!*
*ويا شيخ أي أمــن من الفتنة في رجال يرون امرأة أمامهم تقلب ويلمس عجزها وثدييها أمام الناس !! هذا من المحال !!*
*وكيف لا يكون في هذه الأفعال تشهي ! من فاعلها حال فاعلها !!*
*هل يعقل أن الرجل يضع يدها على عجز المرأة وثديها ويكشف عن ساقيها ونقول له إذا اشتهيتها يكون ذلك حرام !!!*

*أما قولك : [ فأقول لك: قد استحله في تلك الأحوال من هو أفقه مني ومنك بكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا مزيد عندي على ذلك! ] اهـ*
*أنت والله يا شيخ أفقه مني ولا يوجد أصلاً مقارنة .*
*لكن أقول لك أيضاً أنكره من هو أفقه منك بكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى ومعه الأدلة في حين أن غيره من الفقهاء ممن أباحوا ذلك الفعل ، لم يذكروا دليلاً واحدًا من كتاب الله عز وجل او سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## أبو الفداء

> *كان الواجب عليك أن تأتي بالأدلة ولو دليل واحد في كتاب الله أو سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبيح للرجل لمس ثدي الأمة وعجزها ويكشف عن ساقيها !! عند شرائها !! فإن لم تأتي به فعرف أن هذا الفعل المذكور في الأثر المزعوم مخالف للقرآن والسنة وليس فيه دليل واحد من الكتاب والسنة يخصص جواز هذا الفعل من عموم التحريم .*


قد ذكرتُ لك ما أراه دليلا مخصصا كما رأته جماهير الفقهاء، ووالله لم يكن هذا بغية الترجيح أصلا، ولكن لدفع التهمة القادحة في ابن عمر رضي الله عنه.. فلو كان ابن عمر قد أخطأ في هذا وخالف الكتاب والسنة، وتوهم مشروعية فعل كهذا بلا دليل، فما بال جماهير الفقهاء (من التابعين فمن دونهم) من بعده تستجيز هذا الفعل مثله - على شناعته التي تقول بها - (بدون دليل من الكتاب والسنة) كما تدعي؟؟؟ إن كنت يا سيدي لا ترى الدليل إلا النص الصريح في القرءان أو في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا شأنك وشأن الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله ومن وافقوه من بعده ولا يلزمني! وليس بفقد هذا النص الصريح الذي تطلبه يستدل - عندي - على أن من الصحابة والتابعين والقرون الثلاثة الفاضلة من أنكر هذا القول على ابن عمر ومن وافقوه أو استقبحه كما تذهب أنت! فإن مثل هذا الاستنكار لو وقع للزم أن ينقل إلينا عن الصحابة والتابعين تترا، لا أن نجد الأثر لا يأتينا عنهم إلا بالموافقة كما ترى!!
وهذا دليلي على أنهم لم يجدوا ما تجده أنت من اللوازم القادحة في هذا الفعل.. فهل ترد مثل هذا الدليل لأنه ليس من الكتاب والسنة؟!



> *بارك الله فيك لو تأملت في كلامك من أوله لأخره لعلمت أنك كثيرًا ما تقول : يحل له ، يجوز له ، يحرم عليه ، وتحدد العورة وغير العورة ولم تذكر آية قرآنية واحدة ، أو حديث نبوي شريف ! وتذكر أنك ترد على شبهة !*
> *واسمح لي أن أبين لك من كلامك مواضع التكلف ، وافهم هذا ولا تغتر بمن يؤيدك ، وديننا ولله الحمد لا يحتاج أن أتكلف له .*


نعم أذكر أني أرد على شبهة وظني أن ما أوردته من أدلة لهذه الغاية يكفي، والله تعالى أعلم.
فإن كنت أنت لا تقول بتلك القواعد ولا ترى دلالة في مثل ما استدللت أنا به، فأنا أطالبك بألا تشنع على مخالفيك، لأنهم جمهور السلف والأئمة عبر قرون الأمة بما فيهم ابن عمر رضي الله عنه، ولم ينقل لنا طعن ولا تشنيع على هذا المذهب من معاصريه رضي الله عنه كما بينت لك - مع ظهور مقتضى نقله إن وُجد كما ترى - فلا يكن سعيك في جواب الشبهة بما يشين الأولين ممن يخالفونك من حيث تحسب أنك تنتصر للقرءان والسنة، فتنبه لهذا المعنى جيدا يرحمني الله وإياك، فهو بيت القصيد وغاية المراد عندي، والله المستعان!
وأقول إن مجرد دعوى غفلة هذه الأمة من الفقهاء عن تلك اللوازم التي تلزمهم أنت بها من الأخذ بهذا الحديث = طعن واضح في مروءتهم، بصرف النظر عما إذا كان الحق في المذهب المأخوذ من هذا الحديث أو في خلافه!! لو كان الأمر كما تقول حقا فكيف استاجزه هؤلاء الخلق جميعا وكأنهم استطابوا تقليد ابن عمر تشهيا لما جاء به على شناعته؟؟ أين ورعهم وأين علمهم بالكتاب والسنة، وأين وأين وأين ؟؟؟ هذا يا أخي الفاضل هو عين متمسك الروافض وأذنابهم للطعن على أهل السنة وفقه أهل السنة، فتأمل وتمهل ولا تعجل يرحمك الله.
لم أغتر بمؤيد ولا بغيره، ونعوذ بالله من ذلك.. (ولا أدعي العصمة من حظ النفس، نسأل الله العافية والمعافاة) ولكن لا أرى في شيء مما جئتك به تكلفا! فإنني لا أنتصر ولا أعتذر لمذهب شاذ ولا لقول ساقط لا وزن له، فأحتاج إلى تكلف كلام لا دليل عليه.. ! 



> *قال ابن حزم : [ ومن أراد أن يتزوج امرأة حرة أو أمة، فله أن ينظر منها متغفلا لها وغير متغفل إلى ما بطن منها وظهر، ولا يجوز ذلك في أمة يريد شراءها‏.‏ ولا يجوز له أن ينظر منها إلا إلى الوجه والكفين فقط، لكن يأمر امرأة تنظر إلى جميع جسمها وتخبره‏، برهان ذلك‏:‏ قول الله عز وجل‏:‏ ‏{‏قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم‏}‏ فافترض الله عز وجل غض البصر جملة، كما افترض حفظ الفرج، فهو عموم لا يجوز أن يخص منه إلا ما خصه نص صحيح، وقد خص النص نظر من أراد الزواج فقط‏ ] اهـ*


للفائدة: هذا النقل عن ابن حزم رحمه الله فيه اضطراب وإشكال ألجأ كثيرا من إخواننا الظاهرية إلى تأويله، أو إلى تلمس مذهب ابن حزم رحمه الله في المسألة في نص غيره.. ولعل سبب ذلك الاضطراب سقط أو تصحيف. وبيان ذلك ما تراه في الشطر الذي علمتُ عليه بالأحمر! فإنه يظهر منه أن للخاطب أن يرى من المخطوبة كل شيء، ما ظهر وما بطن، متغفلا وغير متغفل، وهذا ليس مذهب ابن حزم في المسألة أصلا (على الصحيح)!! بل إن ظاهره لو تأملت أنه يجعل للأمة المستامة عند شرائها من الحرمة ما لا يجعله للحرة عند خطبتها، فهل هذا يصح أو تزعم أنت أنه مذهبه رحمه الله؟؟؟



> *فرق بين جماهير السلف وجماهير الفقهاء !!*


صدقت! وقد طالبتك بالإتيان بما يفيد أن السلف الأول (الصحابة والتابعين) استنكروا مذهب ابن عمر هذا فلم تأت بشيء.



> *ولو كان الأمر من أجل الحاجة تدعوا إلى ذلك : لقلنا أن الأولى أن يكشف عن فرجها لأنها قد تكون خنثى*


إذن فعلى مذهبك يقال كذلك: لو كان النظر إلى المخطوبة من أجل الحاجة، لقلنا يرى فرجها أولى!!! ما هكذا تورد الإبل يا أخي!



> * فلا داعي لأن تقول : لولي الأمر إذا رأى فتنة في ذلك فإنه يفعل كذا وكذا ، وإلا لكان فعل ابن عمر رضي الله عندك فيه من الفتنة ما يجعلنا نستحي أن نبيح للمسلمين ذلك !!!*


راجع - فضلا لا أمرا - مشاركتي السابقة والتي تسبقها، فإنه ليس فيهما ما يفهم منه أن هذا الفعل يلزم منه وقوع الفتنة، ووقوعها إن وقعت لا يعني اللزوم! فهل تفهم هذا المصطلح يا أخي الفاضل (مصطلح: "اللزوم" و "يلزم منه") أم ماذا؟
كل ما بنيتَه أنت بعد ذلك على هذا المعنى من كلام فيما قررتُه أنا من مناط تقييد ولي الأمر لهذا الفعل (وليس منعه مطلقا) = لا يلزمني في شيء!



> *ما هذا التناقض؟! نريد إجابة واضحة ،، هل اذا اشتهاها وهو يتفحص جسدها يحرم أو لا يحرم ؟!*


ليس هناك تناقض ولله الحمد .. فعبارتي الأولى هذا نصها:



> *وكل هذا مع اشتراط أمن الفتنة لعامة الناس وحرمة التشهي بهذه الأفعال من فاعلها حال فعلها*


فالمراد حرمة أن يذهب الرجل ليتلذذ بذلك، أراد الشراء أم لم يرد.. أما إن وقع له تلذذ - وهذا وارد كما قد يرد على من يذهب ليخطب امرأة فاتنة الجمال - فإنه يُعفى عنه لدعوى الحاجة إلى هذا الفعل، والأمر يرجع إلى المنع بمجرد زوال الداعي لمخالفة الأصل.. وهذا بيان قولي الثاني:



> *ثم حتى وإن وقعت في نفسه شهوة لها حال تفحصها بيده فإنه لا إشكال في هذا ما لم يجرهإلى ما لا يحل! فإن التشهي ليس ممنوعا لذاته وإنما لما قد يفضي إليه.. فهو ممنوعسدا للذريعة*


والشطر الذي علَّمتُ عليه بالأحمر يدفع أي توهم للتناقض أصلا، فلا أدري كيف أغفلته، بارك الله فيك!



> *أنت والله يا شيخ أفقه مني ولا يوجد أصلاً مقارنة*


والله يا أخي الكريم ما كان هذا مرادي .. وإنما أردتُ أن أحذرك من لوازم ذهابك إلى التشنيع على هذا المذهب بما تدعيه من لوازم للقول به، فهو مذهب الجماهير من أئمة لا أبلغ أنا ولا أنت شراك نعل أحدهم في العلم والفقه والورع.. وحتى من خالفوا هذا القول لم يشنعوا بمثل هذه اللوازم عليه... فتأمل هذا المعنى يرحمني الله وإياك.
إن كنت لا ترى دليلا مع هؤلاء بما فيهم ابن عمر رضي الله عنه، إذ الدليل عندك ليس إلا النص الصريح، فهذا مذهبك وهو لا يضير من خالفوك في شيء.. إنما الذي يضيرني ويضيرهم جميعا أن تتعلل لمذهبك بهذه اللوازم الشنيعة التي ما كتبتُ أنا موضوعي هذا إلا لدفعها وتفنيدها، ثم تسوق إلينا كلام ابن حزم وكأنه يوافقك.. فإن ابن حزم نفسه لم يُلزم مخالفيه بهذه اللوازم، والله المستعان! 

على أي حال، قد قلتُ ما عندي وقلتَ أنت ما عندك، ولا أحب أن تضيع ثمرة الموضوع من هذا الجدال، ولا أن ينقلب إلى جدال مذهبي، فما لهذه الغاية فتحته، بارك الله فيك وغفر لي ولك.

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

http://sunnahway.net/node/2036
انقل من هذا الرابط أعلاه ماينفع في هذا الموضوع 
 في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (20614):حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ مُبَارَكٍ، عَنِ الأَوْزَاعِي، قَالَ:
 سَمِعْتُ عَطَاءً وَسُئِلَ عَنِ الْجَوَارِي اللاَتِي تُبَعْنَ بِمَكَّةَ ، فَكَرِهَ النَّظَرَ إلَيْهِنَّ إلاَّ لِمَنْ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ. وهذا إسناد صحيح. 

ونقل عن أبي موسى التشديد في ذلك 

فأخرج ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف" (20617)، والطحاوي في "شرح مشكل الآثار" (4/411) من طريق حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ حَكِيمٍ الأَثْرَمِ، عَنْ أَبِي تَمِيمَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى أَنَّهُ خَطَبَهُمْ فَقَالَ: 

"لاَ أَعْلَمُ رَجُلًا اشْتَرَى جَارِيَةً فَنَظَرَ إلَى مَا دُونَ الْحَاوِيَة وَإِلَى مَا فَوْقَ الرُّكْبَةِ إلاَّ عَاقَبْته". 

ولفظ الطحاوي: "لَا أَعْرِفَنَّ أَحَدًا نَظَرَ مِنْ جَارِيَةٍ إلَّا إلَى مَا فَوْقَ سُرَّتِهَا وَأَسْفَلَ مِنْ رُكْبَتَيْهَا لَا أَعْرِفَنَّ أَحَدًا فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ إلَّا عَاقَبْتُهُ".

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذا الأثر رواه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى بإسناده عن ابن عمر، أنه كان إذا اشترى جارية كشف عن ساقها، ووضع يده بين ثدييها، وعلى عجزها. 
وبوَّب عليه البيهقي بعنوان: (باب: الرجل يريد شراء جارية، فينظر إلى ما ليس منها بعورة) وقال بعده: "وكأنه كان يضعها عليها من وراء الثوب". 
ففهم من هذا الأثر: أن النظر إنما جاز في حال الشراء لمحل الحاجة إليه، وأن وضع اليد يكون بلا مباشرة، أي من وراء الثياب. وبهذا قيده بعض أهل العلم، قال ابن مفلح في (الفروع): نقل حنبل: لا بأس أن يقلبها إذا أراد الشراء، من فوق الثوب؛ لأنها لا حرمة لها. قال القاضي: أجاز تقليب الصدر والظهر بمعنى لمسه من فوق الثياب. اهـ.


ومن أهل العلم من قيَّد ذلك بأمن الفتنة والشهوة على المشتري، وعلى الجارية معا، جاء في (الفتاوى الهندية): كل ما يباح النظر إليه من إماء الغير، يباح مسه إذا أمن الشهوة على نفسه وعليها. اهـ. وفيها أيضا: لا يباح المس إذا اشتهى أو كان أكبر رأيه ذلك؛ لأنه نوع استمتاع، كذا في الهداية. اهـ.  وقال البغوي في (شرح السنة): القصد إلى النظر لا يجوز لغير غرض، وهو أن يريد نكاح امرأة، أو شراء جارية، أو تحمل شهادة عليها، فيتأملها. اهـ.


ومن أهل العلم من منع من ذلك أصلًا، ولم يبح إلا النظر إلى الكفين؛ فقد سئل الإمام مالك (كما في البيان والتحصيل 7/296) عن الرجل يشتري الجارية، أترى أن ينظر إلى كفيها؟ قال: أرجو أن لا يكون به بأس. فقيل له: فمعصميها وساقيها؟ قال: لا أرى ذلك له، ولا يعجبني ذلك، ولكن أرى أن يخبر عنها كما يخبر عن المرأة التي يتزوجها. اهـ.


فيبقى أثر ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ محل نظر واجتهاد في ثبوته بألفاظ مشكلة, وفي دلالته الشرعية.


وعلى أية حال؛ فلا بد من التنبيه هنا على أن هناك فرقا في الأحكام  بين الحرة والأمة، ومن جملتها: حكم النظر إليهما، وحدود عورتهما، وقد سبق لنا بيان ذلك وعلته في عدة فتاوى، منها: الفتاوى ذوات الأرقام التالية: 114264، 117967، 46973. 
وإذا عُرف هذا؛ وأدرك الإنسان طبيعة وجود العبيد قديما في المجتعات الإنسانية كلها، وأن الإماء كن يبعن ويشترين، أدرك العلة من إباحة النظر إليها، وتقليبها ممن أراد شراءها، لما فيها من معنى المالية، قال السرخسي في (المبسوط): إذا أراد أن يشتري جارية فلا بأس بأن ينظر إلى شعرها, وصدرها, وساقها, وإن اشتهى؛ لأن المالية مطلوبة بالشراء، فلا يصير مقداره معلوما إلا بالنظر إلى هذه المواضع، فللحاجة جاز النظر. ولا يحل له أن يمس إن اشتهى, أو كان ذلك أكبر رأيه؛ لأنه لا حاجة به إلى المس, فمقدار المالية يصير معلوما بدونه، ولأن حكم المس أغلظ من النظر كما قررنا. اهـ.


وتبقى ميزة الإسلام في تقييد ذلك بحدود العورة, وأمن الفتنة, وغير ذلك من الضوابط، على خلاف ما كان معمولًا به في الدنيا بأسرها من إطلاق ذلك تمامًا. ومن وراء هذا كله يأتي حث الشريعة وترغيبها في عتق الرقيق, والإحسان إليهم.


وهذا في مجمله فيه جواب لأصل إشكالات السائل، ويبقى أن نعيد التنبيه على الخطأ الشائع اليوم من قياس أحوال الناس في الماضي بأحوالهم المعاصرة، مع تغير الواقع, وبعده كثيرًا عن الماضي! وكذلك قياس مشاعر وأحاسيس الرقيق في الماضي على نظيرها من الأحرار اليوم. فهذا القياس لا يصح, ولا يوصل إلى الحقيقة.


 والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=272938

----------

